# [Hivemind] Lord of the Boards: The Return of the Hive



## Steve Jung (Dec 20, 2003)

New thread here. Has everyone else seen The Return of the King already? I'm hoping to see it today.


----------



## ASH (Dec 20, 2003)

I have seen it! I loved it! I will see it again this next week!


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 20, 2003)

Cool. My newspaper gave it 2 1/2 stars out of 4. Was there anything I should look out for in particular?


----------



## ASH (Dec 20, 2003)

See, thats hard to say. If you have read the book and dont mind spoilers I would check out the threads on the RotK on the Movies, and Books forum. 

They had like 3 threads going. I liked this one better than The Two Towers.


----------



## Skade (Dec 20, 2003)

your newspaper is teh s uck.  

I have seen it three times already, and I loved it.  Love it.  Course I saw it with Trish so I'm biased.  

There is only a few cheesy moments, and they are far outwieghed by the great stuff.  

Watch for the Battle of Hoth replayed
Watch for Elronds lover
Watch for meh Shelob animations

Otherwise it rocked


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 20, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> your newspaper is teh s uck.
> 
> I have seen it three times already, and I loved it.  Love it.  Course I saw it with Trish so I'm biased.



Or perhaps you weren't really watching the movie. 



			
				Skade said:
			
		

> There is only a few cheesy moments, and they are far outwieghed by the great stuff.
> 
> Watch for the Battle of Hoth replayed
> Watch for Elronds lover
> ...



The Battle of Hoth, huh. That should be interesting.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 20, 2003)

It was awesome! I saw it a few hours ago  very very good movie, dissapointed about one thing they left out, aside from that, no complaints here, except:
people need to learn three things:
1.) you don't need to talk through the whole movie, whther you are saying negative, positive, or somewhere in between comments.
2.) Learn when to laugh. don't laugh whenever you see shelob, don't laugh during the fight scenes, etc.
3.) it's a friggin movie, don't clap!


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 20, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> It was awesome! I saw it a few hours ago  very very good movie, dissapointed about one thing they left out, aside from that, no complaints here, except:
> people need to learn three things:
> 1.) you don't need to talk through the whole movie, whther you are saying negative, positive, or somewhere in between comments.
> 2.) Learn when to laugh. don't laugh whenever you see shelob, don't laugh during the fight scenes, etc.
> 3.) it's a friggin movie, don't clap!



4) And don't leave your cell phone on.  I'm going to say good night or morning, as the case may be.


----------



## Skade (Dec 20, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Or perhaps you weren't really watching the movie.
> 
> The Battle of Hoth, huh. That should be interesting.



First I watched it with my parents.  That was cool.

Then I watched it with Trish, the same day, having been up for 32 hours and having driven for 2.  So yeah, i was easily distracted.  I gotta say though, watching someones reactions to the movie was really fun.  I did not distract her, I just watched her enjoy the movie.  It was great.  I slept thorugh parts, but still really enjoyed it.

Next day i saw it again with friends and Trish and I nearly killed everyone.  They were all talking and throwing popcorn at each other.  It got really tiresome.  At least Trish behaved.   Darn kids.  After seeing it three times in 2 days, yeah I am done.


----------



## randomling (Dec 20, 2003)

I probably won't see it till after Christmas - but I'll see it with my family so that's cool.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 20, 2003)

Kris didn't care for the first one.  I saw the second with two of my players.  We'll probably plan a night at tomorrow's game to go see this one.


----------



## thalmin (Dec 20, 2003)

Watch out for the false endings. It ain't over til "The End." (but the credits are cool. Good song.)
Seen it twice, going again today. Can't wait for the EE. Probably see it a couple more times on the big screen.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 20, 2003)

Haven't seen it yet; with job and money troubles I can't justify seeing it until after the new year.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 20, 2003)

The Cheese of the Day is Limberger, 
The Animal of the Day is the dolphin, 
The Color of the Day is Granite Gray, 
The Hiver of the Day is HellHound, 
and the Saying for the day is: "What's Going on?"

And tonight's Hivemind Dramatic Reading will be choice E


----------



## ASH (Dec 20, 2003)

I will probably go see it again early next week.  

I dont like bad crowds....They suck. But then again I prefer to watch a movie where their is no one else in the theater. 
The first time i saw it right when the major climax was happeing ie: the mt.Doom scene, the projector screwed up and during the whole scene we had split screen.It sucked, I have never heard so many people cursing at the same time!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 20, 2003)

P.S. If there is a Lord of the Boards movie, I nominate SilverMoon's geriatric but for the part of Gandalf.


----------



## ASH (Dec 20, 2003)

I am thinking about changing my avatar again... I like change!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 21, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> your newspaper is teh s uck.
> 
> I have seen it three times already, and I loved it.  Love it.  Course I saw it with Trish so I'm biased.
> 
> ...



Gimli is the best.  Comic relief all around. 

Battle of Hoth?  Oh...OH... OH!  Now I remember what you mean.  Oliphaunts and all. 
Elronds lover?  Didn't quite catch that.
Meh Shelow animations?  WHAT IS THIS YOU SPEAK OF?????

I was pissed when they cut Saruman out of the picture.  Mighty pissed.  



			
				blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> P.S. If there is a Lord of the Boards movie, I nominate SilverMoon's geriatric but for the part of Gandalf.



Dibs on Legolas!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 21, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Gimli is the best.  Comic relief all around.
> 
> Battle of Hoth?  Oh...OH... OH!  Now I remember what you mean.  Oliphaunts and all.
> Elronds lover?  Didn't quite catch that.
> ...



 It's always about the elves suffering from teh ghey with you, isn't it?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 21, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> I nominate SilverMoon's geriatric but for the part of Gandalf.



Well, that could have been worse.  You could have picked me for old Bilbo.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 21, 2003)

Well I was gonna say Elrond originally.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 21, 2003)

> 3.) it's a friggin movie, don't clap!





I'm glad to hear i'm not the only one that feals this way about that shiz! Every time i see one of these movies and some goddam nerd brigade leaps up and starts clapping i feal geek for just being the same room.


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear i'm not the only one that feals this way about that shiz! Every time i see one of these movies and some goddam nerd brigade leaps up and starts clapping i feal geek for just being the same room.




I agree as well. Its just silly to clap. I mean people clap at events to either cheer on a team or to show the person they are clapping for appreciation.  The actors can not see you clap, Nor is their a team that needs encouragement... Its just silly!

Unless.. of course your insane!


----------



## Skade (Dec 21, 2003)

I think somehow I end up playing an orc...


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2003)

*pokes hive*  




*gets out 10 ft pole and screams that I will not touch hive with a 10 ft pole*




*pokes hive with 10 ft pole*



*catches fish  *


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2003)

Well i am to husky to be an elf...

That leaves Aowyn or Rosie...


----------



## Skade (Dec 21, 2003)

Well you do have the red hair.  

Before the shave, I'd have said Gimli but I don't quite have that much hair anymore, and my voice is not so deep.

In the Bashki version I think I would have ended up playing Boromir, which is really sad cause furry underwear don't look good on anyone.


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> Well you do have the red hair.
> 
> Before the shave, I'd have said Gimli but I don't quite have that much hair anymore, and my voice is not so deep.
> 
> In the Bashki version I think I would have ended up playing Boromir, which is really sad cause furry underwear don't look good on anyone.




Well, they may look good on some people  

Which girl has red hair...?  Its late and I am not rembering clearly!


----------



## Skade (Dec 21, 2003)

Rosie's hair is very red.  Eowyn is very blonde.  

Maybe white leopard skin ones, but not bear skin, and not on a man.    (looks over shoulder for grandma)

You know Christmas music can be really annoying sometimes, but I love a lot of the 80's ones we play here at work.


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2003)

At my folk's house we always play the elvis christmas compellation, music of the holidays played by floyed kramer, andy williams christmas, and a couple of other instermental records... They are all on the old vinyl records...

I have listened to them for so long I am not sure if it can be christmas with out hearing Elvis singing about his Blue christmas......*shudder*

I would not mind being Rosie.. she gets 



Spoiler



to marry sam.


!

But then Eowyn is such a cool character....


----------



## Skade (Dec 21, 2003)

Boromir is not so bad, I get the kickin death scene.  

I have tons of christmas music, but I like the really melancholy stuff.  Somehow, it cheers me up.  Whereas the happy stuff makes my brain bleed.  I know.  Weird.  

Like this Pretenders song on right now...  ah that is Christmas.  Elvis is good, but Chrissy Hind rocks.


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2003)

There was a smashing pumpkins christmas song that I really loved!!! I can not remeber the name of it but it rocked!!! My fav christmas song of all time is 'When the Angels Cry' by Alan Jackson and Allison Krouse.  Its amazing.. I never hear it anymore though...


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 21, 2003)

Morning Hive,
Just woke up.  Kris is still sleeping.  It was well past 2AM when she made it home from the vigil at her Grandfather's hospital bed.   It doesn't look good.   The fact that the phone didn't ring during the night tells us that he survived the night.  The hospital is 45 minutes away, and the kids haven't been told yet, so I suspect we'll alternate today on going down to sit with him.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow, quiet place today.   Kris's grandfather is doing better.  More detailed posts over on the other board.   

The Cheese for the day is Cabrales, A renowned blue cheese from Northern 
Spain
The Color of the day is mottled yellow,
The Animal of the day is the tabby cat (J.J. picked that one),
The Hiver of the day is ARRRRR,
The Saying of the day is "To infinity and beyond" (J.J. picked that one too).

The following have been named Hiver of the Day for the next three days:

Terraism (Monday, 12/22/03) 

Quathia (Tuesday, 12/23/03) 

Eternal Knight (Wednesday, 12/24/03)

Nonimations are being taken for the special Christmas Hiver of the Day.  Right now the Committee is leaning towards Buttercup.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 21, 2003)

Ah, but you have to envy the agile bad-ass that is Legolas.  Plus there's the whole living forever thing and being all telepathic.  WOO!

I remember once when I was playing an elf, he was arguing with the party's resident human wizard about who was better at pleasing the elf ladies.  (immature DM was playing the wizard and started the argument, so blame him, not me)  He pulls out this argument that humans have body hair, HAHA!  WHich makes no sense in the argument.  My elf ends the argument by commenting that a few strands of hair are nothing next to centuries of practice.

*notices Silver Moon's post*

Ah, sorry to hear that, man.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 21, 2003)

Are you implying me, or your brother?  Because lemme tell you having seen hairless genitalia, it does look kinda weird the first time you see it.  Plus you have to admit it was in character for a wizard who's spent the last 12 years of his life chasing elf tail.

We still on for game tomorrow Jeremy?

Agree with Angcuru; sorry to hear about that SilverMoon.


----------



## ASH (Dec 22, 2003)

I am in favor of Buttercup..!


----------



## Skade (Dec 22, 2003)

I also vote Buttercup.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 22, 2003)

yeah, Buttercup would be good for hiver of the day


----------



## Maldur (Dec 22, 2003)

Everybody loves Buttercup!


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 22, 2003)

Today's lineup:

The Cheese for the day is Asadero is a Mexican name of semi-soft, white, string-type, Hispanic-style cheese. 
The Color of the day is charcoal gray.
The Animal of the day is the Siberian Ox,
The Hiver of the day is Terraism, 
And the saying for the day is "I can picture in my mind a world without war, a world without hate.  And I can picture us attacking that world, because they'd never expect it."


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 22, 2003)

Ow.  I dropped a knife on my foot at work, and it sliced RIGHT THROUGH the side of the thick leather boots I was wearing, and proceeded to slice right through the side of my foot.  Had to get 6 stiches.  Hurts.  Not going anywhere for about a week.  Stuck in house with nothing but my computer, the TV, some books, and my new whetstone to amuse myself.    

I am sure gonna be Hiving tonight!


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 22, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I am sure gonna be Hiving tonight!



Good (for the hiving, not the injury).  This board is way too quiet today, with the last post being mine from over 10 hours ago.   

Check out my Rant under the "Christmas Music" thread over on the other board.   Political correctness has gone too far, but I don't want to go into that any further here due to the Religion and Politics rules.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh...BAH! Methinks its about time to just give up on attempting to be healthy. I've complained here before about being sick the last couple weeks...well, I got better. And guess what? I just had to cancel my game tommorrow because I've gotten sick AGAIN. Grar! Cursed bad health!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 23, 2003)

*Tallarn plummets into the Hive from a great height, crashes with a loud THUNK! right through the floor, and disappears into the cellar*

"...ow..."


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 23, 2003)

Lister: "Rimmer, the escape pod is not an option."

Rimmer: "Why?"

Lister: "It escaped last thursday."


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Hive!

I'm happy, the Packers are ahead.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey Hive.
Packers won. Hi Angcuru, Blackshirt5 told me about your foot.  Feel better.


----------



## ASH (Dec 23, 2003)

Ohhhh.. The packers won...   !!!

Oh, Wait, Orchid Blossom's originally from WI, are'nt you?

See, I lived a large portion of my life in MN, so I have to root for the Vikings... and Hate the Packers. It also helps that my husbands step father is trying to pressure my 4yr old in to liking the Packers by buying him nothing but Packers clothing, Coats, Shoes, Hats.. ect...

Any team that guy roots for I want to loose... 

But its usually disapointing to be a Vikings fan.  They are the kings of the Choke!!! I was pleasently suprised during the Cheifs, Vikings game.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi ASH. How are you?


----------



## ASH (Dec 23, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi ASH. How are you?




Howdy back... i am okay.. 
I am not really sure why I am still up, but I am!!!!


I am just sitting here surfing the websites that I search.  Its going to get crazy once Wednesday comes. I guess I am trying to get some online serenity...

How are you?


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 23, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> Howdy back... i am okay..
> I am not really sure why I am still up, but I am!!!!



I'm still up and I'm an hour ahead of you. 




			
				ASH said:
			
		

> I am just sitting here surfing the websites that I search.  Its going to get crazy once Wednesday comes. I guess I am trying to get some online serenity...
> 
> How are you?



I'm fine thanks. I think I'm done with my shopping and I even picked up a Hallmark TIE fighter ornament.  I'm surfing the web also and browsing UseNet as well. I'll be going to my family's home tomorrow, so I'll be scarce here until January. But I'll probably check in at Randomling's from time to time.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, it's getting late/early here, so I must bid adieu. Goodnight all.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 23, 2003)

He there!

Anybody here?

Only a day and a half left before a four day vacation


----------



## Bulak (Dec 23, 2003)

Good morning Maldur.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 23, 2003)

Today's list:

The Cheese of the day is Brie 
The Animal of the day is the Platypus 
The Colour of the day is Burgundy 
The Hiver of the day is Quathia, and 
the Saying of the day is : J'approuve fort le zèle d'un sçavant réligieux que l'on entendoit... exprimant sa reconnaissance de la bonté Divine d'avoir fourni au monde des faiseurs des Dictionnaires


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 23, 2003)

ASH said:
			
		

> Ohhhh.. The packers won...   !!!
> 
> Oh, Wait, Orchid Blossom's originally from WI, are'nt you?




That I am.  I went to college at the University of Wisconsin Green Bay.  For a year, I lived close enough to Lambeau Field that you could hear the crowd noise after a big play.  I was in the halftime show for the '92 season opener... ahh, good times.

My favorite teams are the Packers and whoevers playing the Vikings.  Or the Bears. Or the Cowboys.    

But that's okay, ASH.  We can agree to disagree on this one, after all, it's just local loyalty.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 23, 2003)

Ugh. it is morning.  Morning bad.  At least I've got a big 5 day weekend, then two days of work, then another 5 day weekend.

It is both funny and scary to watch orchid watching a Packers game.  I guess it is kinda like a train wreck; you don't want to look, but you can't help it (specially since the computer is in the same room as the tv).

Course, it is amusing to watch her try and turn the son of our friends, the die-hard Bills fans, into a Packers fan.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 23, 2003)

Augh.  Don't want to be up this early in the morning!

Morning Hivers.


----------



## ASH (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning hive...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 23, 2003)

Afternoon Ash.

Yeah! lunch is on its way.  food good.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 23, 2003)

Kris's Grandfather just had another stoke and is expected to pass on in the next few hours.   I came home from work and we told our kids.  Jani is taking it hard. Kris has now gone down to Massachusetts to be with her other relatives.    She doesn't read this board, but there is a thread over in the Member News forum on Randomlings House if you wish to leave her a message.   Grampy has always been very special to Kris.  In our wedding album the blown-up photo of her dancing was not the one with her Father but the one with her Grandfather instead because it meant more to her.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 24, 2003)

That sucks Silvermoon, and my thoughts are with yiz; I know how hard it is losing someone close around the holidays.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks.  Kris just got home.  Her Grandfather is still holding on.  

Sorry to put such a damper on what should be a festive time of year for everyone.


----------



## ASH (Dec 24, 2003)

Hallooow,

Sorry to hear that Kris's Grandfathers not doing better... Good luck...


Hows the hive otherwise..?


----------



## HellHound (Dec 24, 2003)

One Hound, dropping in to say...

PUPPY POWER.

Err...

I mean, just sticking my head in before heading off to bed. Just finished layout on "Powers that Be - City Council".


----------



## ASH (Dec 24, 2003)

I like your avatar Hellhound...  


Sleep tight


----------



## Maldur (Dec 24, 2003)

Dang, nobody here 

Why o why do I always miss everybody!!

nasty timezones.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 24, 2003)

Today's lineup:

The Cheese for the Day is Argentinian Reggianito Cheese -_The vast grazing pastures of Argentina revealed themselves to be ideal for immigrant Italians wishing to produce Parmesian cheeses in the new world. Reggianito translates to little Reggiano, so called because instead of a massive 80 lb. drum, the Reggianito cheese is produced in 15 lb wheels. Reggianito is cured longer than any other South American hard cheese which enhances its flavor. This cheese tastes a little saltier than its namesake, but the white crystals in the Grana are not salt grains, they are due to the lactose in the milk which breaks down into free amino acids. This is why it has this lovely grainy texture. Reggianito is perfect for cooking or grating over pasta. A delightful alternative to traditional Italian Parmigiono-Reggiano._

The Color of the Day is Neon Green,
The Animal of the Day is the Dove,
The Hiver of the Day is Eternal Knight,

And the Saying for the Day is "Who among you knows if you really exist or if you are a virtual manifestation in the mind of a sentient being whose existence is beyond your capacity to comprehend."

Tomorrow's special Christmas Hiver of the Day is BUTTERCUP!


----------



## ASH (Dec 24, 2003)

Its the hive.

Merry   christmas eve hive...


----------



## randomling (Dec 24, 2003)

Merry Christmas Eve, Ash!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 24, 2003)

Happy Chanakah, Happy Solstice, and Merry Christmas to all.

It's raining here and I've got my 5 day weekend has begun.  Hmmm... what am i going to do today, Pinky?


----------



## randomling (Dec 24, 2003)

The same thing you do every Christmas, Brain - try to take over the WORLD!

(Nyuk nyuk nyuk.)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 24, 2003)

Narf!


----------



## randomling (Dec 24, 2003)

Narf, indeed. I'm getting my cartoons mixed-up.   

So how are you, Ao? Enjoying your holidays thus far?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm doing okay here.  At least it's not snowing.

I made up some pregens for guedo's Modern adventure for our gameday.  And i'll probably look over and tweak the pregen I made for Slaughterhouse.  And I'll probably work on some fleshing out of my Star Wars adventure for the gameday too.  It really looks like it is shaping into a real gameday.

Oh, and i need to wrap presents today.  Seems like a good day for that.  All I have to do is find the wrapping paper.
*shoots off an email to orchid inquiring the location of the wrapping paper*


----------



## randomling (Dec 24, 2003)

Sounds cool. I'm currently digging through Hallmark to try and find some non-sentimental ecards: it's _very_ difficult! (I figure the messages in some of 'em are going to be sentimental enough, the cards themselves shouldn't be too gross.)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't really know much about where to find good ecards.  Haven't really looked.

Hmm... what am I going to want to spend my christmas money on.....
Buffy seasons 4 or 5?
Angel seasons 1, 2, or 3?
Firefly series?
Star Wars RPG books?
Two Towers Extended DVD?
decisions, decisions, decisions.

Ah, and my kitty, Lina, has joined me at the computer.  She's a good bad kitty.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 24, 2003)

Happy Festivous, everyone.

I'm at work and have done all of nothing. Ain't Holidays fun?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 24, 2003)

You're naked at work?

What a progressive work environment.

It was dead like that in the labs monday and tuesday.  We had five staff members on and no users for several hours.  Most of the day, the staff members outnumbered the users.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 24, 2003)

Theater of the mind, my friend. Theater of the Mind.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 24, 2003)

*Attacks the Hive with an apricot*

Ha HA!


.....okay, so I'm bored.

Anyone around?


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 25, 2003)

"You'll shoot your eye out!"
"You'll shoot your eye out"


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 25, 2003)

Fra-Gi-Le, must be italian.

I can't put my arms down!


----------



## Skade (Dec 25, 2003)

Merry Christmas Hive.  I hope it is a safe, and joyful holiday for all of you.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 25, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> "You'll shoot your eye out"



Watched the film last night from midnight to 2AM while wrapping presents.  Seems like doing that has become an annual tradition.


Today's special Christmas lineup:

The Hiver of the Day, by popular demand, is BUTTERCUP.  And here are her selections:

Cheese: juustoleipä (Finnish cheese made w/ reindeer milk) 
Animal: Reindeer, of course! 
Colors: Red & Green. 
Saying: Love & joy come to you, and a Merry Christmas too, and god bless you and send you a Happy New Year, and god send you a Happy New Year.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2003)

Merry Christmas hive! may our implants never go bad.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 25, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Watched the film last night from midnight to 2AM while wrapping presents.  Seems like doing that has become an annual tradition.




Heh. orchid popped that in at 10pm last night.  Almost finished it before she went to bed.

Now the kitties are playing with their new toys and I've got the Buffy RPG to peruse.  Probably head out to the folks house in an hour or two.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 25, 2003)

Bulak said:
			
		

> Good morning Maldur.



Hello Bulak, you recent post in this thread combined with your Randomlings House membership and the fact that the Committee really likes your Avatar, has moved you to become the nominee and finalist as tomorrow's Hiver of the Day!   

Happy holidays one and all.   Christmas here has been very good.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 25, 2003)

Morning Hivers and a Merry Christmas.

I scored much money(family gave me money, as I didn't specify anything beyond a new electric razor for Christmas, as the old one's "not cutting it" anymore), and am now trying to decide between Draconomicon, Dawnforge, and Morningstar; I'm gonna get two of the 3; considering that my current campaign is called "Those Who Hunt Dragons" I think Draconomicon might be a good idea, so it's a toss up between Dawnforge(of which there are no reviews and my browsing attempt in the Game Room the other day was met with hard stares; excuse me for trying to get a feel for a book before I drop 35 dollars on it!) and Morningstar(1 review, but no copy to peruse in the store).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 25, 2003)

I'd go with dawnforge, it sounds real good and i've seen some camparisons to midight in terms of quality. I plan to pick it up myself asap. That and dragonimicon as fate wouls have it.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 26, 2003)

Today's list:

The Cheese of the day is Danish Esrom Cheese - _Danish Esrom (Ess-rum), also known as Danish Port-Salut, is full flavored, semi-soft, with a big aroma. A Trappist style cheese, it is made from partially skimmed cow's milk, and under the foil wrap which it is commonly packaged in, the rind is orange from the occasional rubbing with brine. This cheese has a tiny whole structure and a yellow pate._

The Animal of the day is the Blue Jay,
The Colour of the day is Tourquoise,
The Hiver of the day is Bulak, 
the Saying of the day is: "If they ever come up with a swashbuckling School, I think one of the courses should be Laughing, Then Jumping Off Something."

THE WEEKEND LINEUP:

Goodlilgabi - (Saturday, 12/27/03)

Morbidity - (Sunday, 12/28/03)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 26, 2003)

Merry Christmas to the ENWorld Hivemind!

And a large "BEWARE!" to my D&D groups, for I have recieved the Miniatures handbook and can now add even more nasty things to my characters...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 26, 2003)

Morning all.

Well... I ventured to Borders today to use my gift certificate.  Got myself Powers of the Jedi for $13.

Of course, I also did the bone-headed thing of locking my keys in the car.  Boy do I love AAA and my cell phone.  Locksmith was there in about 15 minutes.  Kinda scary how easy it was to get into my car, though.

Oh well... now it's off to amazon to see what i want to spend the rest of my gift money on.  probably buffy....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 26, 2003)

I am now a semi-proud participant of the Flu season.  Plus I have a foot injury from when i dropped a sheetrock knife on it at work on Monday.  Arr.

Spent most of Christmas day lying in bed half-dead watching the first 6-7 hours of 'Shogun'.  

"Anji-san, my master says-" *WHA-POW* <---sound of foot meeting DVD player.  Seriously, half of the dialogue in the movie is that exact line.  Arg.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 26, 2003)

Hope ya feel better Angstcuru.  Seriously, the flu sucks, I remember having it once back in the day.  And the comcast terminal in the mall rules!  The girl running it is uberhot too. 

BTW, I've purchased Dawnforge, and I'm probably gonna pick up Bow and Blade, the elf book from Green Ronin, along with Unholy Warrior's Handbook(Anti-paladins!  YAY!).


----------



## Tallok (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey hive! how was christmas everyone?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 27, 2003)

evening Tallok.

things are good here.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 27, 2003)

Evening folks.   Things are quiet around here.   Just got an e-mail from my player who was going to DM this Sunday (planning to conclude a 3-game module he started last September/October when I was away for a few weeks).  He has some medical problems and probably won't make it.   The only thing I had prepped at this point was the next installment in my Wild West campaign (D&D/Boot Hill hybrid) so I guess I'll be running that.


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 27, 2003)

Give the hive it's own forum.. great way to make sure it goes away


----------



## randomling (Dec 27, 2003)

Strangely, it's not actually that much quieter.

It died down a _lot_ over the summer but had started to make a bit of a comeback in the two months or so before we got shifted. Things were moving pretty fast again by fits and starts as new folks starting joining the Hive where gaps had been left by some of the veterans departing. After the move we went into a bit of a slump but we've picked up again, to a certain degree again. Probably won't ever again be the same level of activity we used to have when we first moved to General though. 

-Randomling, Hivemind pundit


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 27, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> After the move we went into a bit of a slump but we've picked up again, to a certain degree again. Probably won't ever again be the same level of activity we used to have when we first moved to General though.



Well, since a lot of ENWorld are college students, who go online while at school, I imagine that the traffic will be lower for the next month and then pick up again.   Hey, The Hiver of the Day Committee has been doing its part with rather silly Cheese, Animal, Color, Hiver and Saying of the day on this thread.  

Just waiting for today's Hiver to make some selections.  If we don't have them by noon the Committee will meet and come up with them instead.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 27, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Just waiting for today's Hiver to make some selections.  If we don't have them by noon the Committee will meet and come up with them instead.




Okay, today's line-up:

The Cheese of the Day is Wessex Cheese,
The Animal of the Day is the Indian Elephant, 
The Color of the Day is violet red (Crayola Crayon color),
The Hiver of the Day is Goodlilgabi,
and the Saying of the Day is _"When you die, if you get a choice between going to regular heaven or pie heaven, choose pie heaven. It might be a trick, but if it's not, mmmmmmm, boy."  _


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 27, 2003)

MMM.  Pie Heaven.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 27, 2003)

And as an aside, I really hate pointlessly mean, hillbilly state troopers.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 27, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> And as an aside, I really hate pointlessly mean, hillbilly state troopers.





Doesn't everyone?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Doesn't everyone?



 Well I got picked up on the side of Route 9 by a state trooper for walking on the highway(nevermind that I'd just done several miles on the parkway and was getting off the highways into sayreville and was already within Perth Amboy city limits); he drops me in Woodbridge.  Jerkoff.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 27, 2003)

that sucks. most sate troopers are jerks though, even the non hillbilly ones. I think it's a power trip thing.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 27, 2003)

They generally are, but now and then you meet the exception.  

My car ran out of gas on a busy Albany street.  A state trooper gave me a ride to the bank to cash my paycheck, then to a gas station for a can of gas, then back to my car where the hazard lights had caused the battery to die.  He let me use his phone to call for a jump and made sure someone was coming before he left.  Every now and then they actually do that "serve and protect" thing.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 27, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> They generally are, but now and then you meet the exception.
> 
> My car ran out of gas on a busy Albany street.  A state trooper gave me a ride to the bank to cash my paycheck, then to a gas station for a can of gas, then back to my car where the hazard lights had caused the battery to die.  He let me use his phone to call for a jump and made sure someone was coming before he left.  Every now and then they actually do that "serve and protect" thing.



 I think you're lying.   No state trooper could be that nice.  It goes against the prereqs for the State Trooper PrC, one of which is Alignment: Non-good.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 27, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> I think you're lying.   No state trooper could be that nice.  It goes against the prereqs for the State Trooper PrC, one of which is Alignment: Non-good.




Well, there's a freak in every group you know.  If it makes you feel better, he was kinda grumpy.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 27, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Well, there's a freak in every group you know.  If it makes you feel better, he was kinda grumpy.



 Wait.  You're female right, at least reasonably attractive too?  That explains everything.  State Troopers get a Will save penalty equal to their State Trooper level when dealing with pretty ladies and are affected as if by a charm monster spell(as state troopers are not really people) during interactions.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 27, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Wait.  You're female right, at least reasonably attractive too?  That explains everything.  State Troopers get a Will save penalty equal to their State Trooper level when dealing with pretty ladies and are affected as if by a charm monster spell(as state troopers are not really people) during interactions.




Hold up there.  Although I'm sure you'd get a different answer from Ao, I am not anything out of the ordinary to look at.  Especially since the fact that I live on stuff like pizza and coke shows on the waistline.  And of course it was winter, so I probably looked like the abominable snowman at the time.

Got the stupid gas on my shoes too when I was pouring it into the tank.  Imagine the fun sitting in my freezing car, waiting for Ao to arrive with the jumper cables, breathing in gas fumes from my shoes which I didn't dare take off for fear of losing toes.  Needless to say I now keep an extra set of clothes, a blanket, and a car emergency kit including cables in my car.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 27, 2003)

Afternoon, ladies & gents.  Is everyone sufficiently recovered from the holiday madness yet?


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 27, 2003)

Getting there.  It's the holiday dishes I can't seem to recover from.

I hate washing dishes.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 27, 2003)

Nothing wrong with a woman living on pizza and coke.  And nothing wrong with some extra on the waistline, although I'm sure there are some who'd disagree with me(they're completely insane though, so disregard them).

If you want I'll Email you pictures of my friends Laura and Angel, both of whom I consider quite attractive.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 27, 2003)

Where it gets wrong is where you get unhealthy.  I don't worry too much about not being the prettiest girl at the party.  I do worry about getting winded on the stairs.


----------



## Trainz (Dec 27, 2003)

- That does it.
- What does ?
- It.
- It does what ?
- That.
- That ?
- Yes.
- It does ?
- What ?
- What does it ?
- That does.
- It ?
- Yup.
- Why does it do it ?
- That it does ?
- Yes ?
- Because it does.
- Ah.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 27, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> - That does it.
> - What does ?
> - It.
> - It does what ?
> ...




May I be the first to say... Huh?


----------



## Trainz (Dec 27, 2003)

I said to myself: "That should keep em' busy for a while"


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 27, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> May I be the first to say... Huh?



 Only if I get to be the second.

Orchid, sorry about the lack of reply on AIM; I sent a pic of me and my puppy and forgot how big it is.  Just be patient, k?


----------



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi everyone! I am totally trying to recover from a crazy two weeks of holiday madness and I figured, why not come to the hive to relax? Good thinking, huh?


----------



## Maldur (Dec 27, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> that sucks. most *sate troopers * are jerks though, even the non hillbilly ones. I think it's a power trip thing.




Sate troopers? troopers specialising is aiding indonesian canibals?

(sate = indonesian peanut sauce)


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 27, 2003)

It's been a while since the last *Hiver Hall of Fame* post, so here goes:

*Crothian (Saturday, 12/06/03)*  The Iconic Poster and Hiveminder since before we had the term. Quote: "Postcount means nothing." My reply: "That's easy to say when you have 13,000 of them..." Always ready to help out with rules querys, talk about anything, enjoy Tom Lehrer and be excited by his local college American Football team.  UPDATE: Well, he's still the top poster at ENWorld, and now also at Randomlingshouse, despite mine and Sniktch's best efforts. Still an incredibly pleasant fellow, still denies his huge volume of posts means anything, he's also now a true Hivemind Archiver, having saved all the Hivemind threads from ENWorld when they were deleted.

*Envel (Sunday, 12/07/03) * Strange visitor from another planet who came to Earth with powers and abilities far beyond those of mortal men!   Envel can change the course of mighty rivers, bend steel in his bare hands, and who, disguised as a mild-mannered reporter for a great metropolitan newspaper, fights a never-ending battle for truth, justice, and the American way!

*Blackshirt5  (Monday, 12/08/03)* Born on September 11th, 18 years before Al-Qaeda screwed up that day forever, Andrew Smith, aka Blackshirt, is an insomniac fantasy writer who enjoys getting dressed at 1:30 am and taking walks through his neighborhood when it's 40 degrees out in his black wool trenchcoat. His favorite color is black (what else?), and he thinks bulldogs are adorable and a good way to meet women.  His favorite movie is a tossup between Rudy, The Goonies, or the Lord of the Rings trilogy.

*Barsoomcore (Tuesday, 12/09/03)*   I am complete in and of myself. I am Barsoomcore. I am an Undead Whore. I live vicariously. I fend off strangers. I play the trombone sensuously. I often feel in need of peanuts. I take everything too seriously. I am full of loving kindness. I possess the final key. I purchased a vowel. I heard the laughter but thought it was crows. I reject your position. I hold fast. I honour their sacrifice. I expect nothing less. I give without thought of exchange. I gain more than I seem. I am the ruler of all I can see.

*Johnselmek (Wednesday, 12/10/03)*  Former teen idol and heartbreaker to millions of teenage girls, johnselmek was the lead singer in a family band popular during the early 1970’s.   Johnselmek toured the Pacific southwestern states in a multi-colored school bus, performing in smaller venues alongside his mother Shirley, sisters Laurie and Tracy, and brothers Danny and Chris.    Several albums and other merchandise were sold, as well as a successful television program based upon the band.   

*Kaiyosama (Thursday, 12/11/03)* Former High Priest of the Wombat Goddess, and all round Yet Another Nice Guy. Also only the 5th person on randomlingshouse to rack up 1000 posts plus. We're keeping an eye on him, oh yes.

*Aggemam (Friday, 12/12/03)* Our Danish friend, bringing further joy to our plan for International Assimilation. UPDATE: Our Danish royalist and Newcastle United fan is a much more well known person these days. Glad to have him around, he brings even more fun and games to the collective nonsense of our lives.

*SilverMoon (Saturday, 12/13/03) and Kriskrafts (Sunday, 12/14/03)* These two wonderful people have come over from ENWorld and felt straight at home. They manage, despite their respective families best efforts, to be two of the most well balanced, nicest people I've ever come across online!


Source:  All descriptions are from either Tallarn's "Meet the Hivemind" or the Randomling's House thread of the same title except for Envel and Johnselmek who didn't have one in either place so another bio was substituted for them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 27, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Sate troopers? troopers specialising is aiding indonesian canibals?
> 
> (sate = indonesian peanut sauce)




Yep, very dangerous troopers, they are.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 27, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Sate troopers? troopers specialising is aiding indonesian canibals?
> 
> (sate = indonesian peanut sauce)





That's it! make fun of my spelling will you? well thats one less mind to sort out in the hive!  As soon as i can afford to leave the country for an extened period of time in order to track you down based on god knows how accuarte message board info that is.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 27, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> That's it! make fun of my spelling will you? well thats one less mind to sort out in the hive!  As soon as i can afford to leave the country for an extened period of time in order to track you down based on god knows how accuarte message board info that is.



Should we even _begin_ to point out the errors in this post?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 27, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Should we even _begin_ to point out the errors in this post?



 Hmm...well, after careful thought.

...Yes.


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 28, 2003)

Well after reading about those Hall of Famers I have one question.. who are these people.. I've never even heard of some of them.. Crothian? Is he ever around here? 

Why am i so easily forgotten?? jeesh.. go to college and everyone you knew forgets you exist


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 28, 2003)

Who're you?


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 28, 2003)

Now the guard is gettin all deep on me..

Who'm I?

Who'm I?

well I'm.. uh. er..I'm not sure.. last thing I remember was working on my #D Animation final then I woke up here..

Who're you??


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Crothian? Is he ever around here?




I saw we get together a lynch'in party and go find the boy.


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 28, 2003)

Yur watchin too much of that Firefly i rekon Mister.. talkin all space aged like.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2003)

Baah...haven't even broken it open yets.  Too much of the fussball to be a watch'in.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 28, 2003)

I am me.  Who else would I be?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2003)

I wouldn't be admitting to being him if I was you, even if it be true!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 28, 2003)

Spaced Aged talkin', eh? Yer mean this here dia-lect is space age-ed? Wow! Then this for state here must be-in from space!


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 28, 2003)

Sci-Fi Newshound who doesn;t speak Firefly.. strange un isn he?

Doesn't cotton to our manner of speech.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 28, 2003)

Welp, what can I say? I'm just but a bit corrr-upted by this here place here. 'sides, my department of Operations is-in the Star Warsy news!


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 28, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Well after reading about those Hall of Famers I have one question.. who are these people.. I've never even heard of some of them.



This is the new and improved Hivemind crowd (okay, maybe just new).  Most of these people also frequent www.randomlingshouse.com , the HiveMind spin-off board, that I see you have a total of 47 post on.    



			
				LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Why am i so easily forgotten?? jeesh.. go to college and everyone you knew forgets you exist



I remember you, but it's been a while since I've seen you name on either board.

And now the exciting new LrdApoc, As both a recent poster here and poster there the Hiver of the Day Selection Committee has unanimously decided to make you the very first Hiver of the Day for the year 2004!   Please feel free to send me a PM over on the Randomlings House board with your selections for the Cheese, Animal, Color and Saying for the Day for New Year's Day.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Should we even _begin_ to point out the errors in this post?





OH MY GOD!!!!! I really can't spell. At least not anything reconisable as proper english.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 28, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD!!!!! I really can't spell. At least not anything *reconisable* as proper english.




You know...I was going to go mangle your post manualy for humour, but this is more fun. 

((Something tells me I'm going to die a slow death...))


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You know...I was going to go mangle your post manualy for humour, but this is more fun.
> 
> ((Something tells me I'm going to die a slow death...))





I wasn't kidding, right before i posted i replied to an IM with What's ip? It's gone, i've lost it. Who knows i may never have had it, but i even if i didn't i still miss it.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 28, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Well after reading about those Hall of Famers I have one question.. who are these people.. I've never even heard of some of them.




Okay LrdApoc, given that the *Hiver Hall of Fame* is so far behind at being published, here is the following week, where I think you will find most if not all of the names to be familiar! 

*The Next Installment of the Hiver Hall of Fame*

*Simsonl  (Monday, 12/15/03)* Despite being my flatmate, is making a good name for himself in the Surrealism Forum and the Home Is...thread. Wonderfully imaginative, and prone to rapid fire references. Also a great StarCraft player.

*Sir Osis of Liver (Tuesday, 12/16/03) * If you've never said his name out loud, you've never noticed the pun. And it's a good one. Devoted to beer, beer, gaming and beer, he has recently returned to us, after an illness. We're glad you're feeling better and back with us, mate!  UPDATE: Arrr, he's still there, still posting, still talking about BEER! and generally having fun.

*Ashwyn (Wednesday, 12/17/03)* How could I have missed out the bear before? Ashwyn deserves special credit, since his first post on the news that he may be recieving a lot of money was that he was considering helping some of us come over to America for a big gathering. Our little Bear is a lovely guy, and despite what anyone might say, deserves nice things to happen to him, if only to make up for some of the not so nice things that have happened to him before.

*Capellan (Thursday, 12/18/03)* A newcomer, but one who has thrown himself wholeheartedly into Hivemind practices. Now unable to make his Will save first time...I congratulate him on his assimilation.  UPDATE: Has been entirely sucked in. Thinking about starting a forum entitled "Arwink and Capellan play in too many games!". Also the author of possibly the most deadpan Story Hour at ENWorld, from the perspective of one Kull, Cleric of Hextor.

*Khynal  (Friday, 12/19/03)* The fourth Admin of the Apocalypse, brought on board partly for his web fu, and partly because Khynal Rocks (it's true, there's a thread and everything).

*Hellhound (Saturday, 12/20/03)*  ENnie award winner, and official Hairiest Hiveminder, he's involved in many online projects. I recently found out he's a big Labyrinthe fan too, which was nice. Only been posting to Hivemind since we moved to General Discussion, but racking up the count. Couldn't think of a way to mention Ambient Inc. without it sounding like blatant advertising, so I've done it instead.  UPDATE: Still grinning, still hairy (although less so now, since the Haircut) and still winning games prizes for his products. Congratulations!

*ARRRRR (Sunday, 12/21/03)*  Originally ARRRRR he was a simple farmboy.  He and his employer’s daughter fell in love, but he realized that he could not support Buttercup in the needed manner, so he went off to seek his fortune.  As luck would have it, his ship was attacked by the Dread Pirate Roberts, who never takes prisoners.   ARRRRR’s plea to live moved Roberts and he took the boy as a valet, telling him “I'll probably kill you in the morning."   ARRRRR stayed with Roberts and spent his time learning how to fight, run a ship and he eventually succeeded Roberts as the new Dread Pirate Roberts. 


Source: All of the above (except for ARRRRR) were taken directly from Tallarn's "Meet the Hivemind".


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2003)

WEll, I know he knows who Hound is since he meet him and hung out during Origins.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 28, 2003)

All y'all is just plain loco 'round here.


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 28, 2003)

I actually knew all of the names  I was just ACTING!!

sorry.. bad 1980's SNL joke reference.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2003)

Master Thespian!!  Brilliant!!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2003)

Howdy Hivemind!

Howzit going?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 28, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> I actually knew all of the names  I was just ACTING!!
> 
> sorry.. bad 1980's SNL joke reference.



 80s SNL is the BEST SNL! Continue the 80s SNL references!


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 28, 2003)

Just put up the first 2 concept sketches for the Earth:Hivemind characters in the art gallery.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 28, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 80s SNL is the BEST SNL! Continue the 80s SNL references!



I'm afraid that I have to disagree - I think the original SNL cast was the best (okay, maybe just the first four years - year five after Belushi and Ackroyd left could be skipped).


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Just put up the first 2 concept sketches for the Earth:Hivemind characters in the art gallery.




Color me blind, but can you post a link so I can find them


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that I have to disagree - I think the original SNL cast was the best (okay, maybe just the first four years - year five after Belushi and Ackroyd left could be skipped).




Ditto, nothing was better then first 4 years of the show.


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 28, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Color me blind, but can you post a link so I can find them




http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice work!

Good Christmas, everyone??


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 28, 2003)

Pretty good.. I've been enjoying the time away from school work.. though that will be short lived.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php





Looking really good.  Did you get Mesos' description and is it good enough?


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 28, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Looking really good.  Did you get Mesos' description and is it good enough?




Yeah got it.. works well.. just the sort of info i need to build an image of him.
Did you see the ladies pics?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 28, 2003)

Today's list was proposed by yesterday's Hiver of the Day:

The Cheese of the Day is Swiss,
The Animal of the Day is the Wolf,
The Color of the Day is Green,
The Hiver of the Day is Morbidity,
and the Saying of the Day is ..."Would you like to play DEAL WITH IT?"


On a more serious note, Kris's Great Grandfather passed on a few hours ago.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey LrdApoc - long time no see!

Nice work, btw.

Official Xmas List:

Miniatures Handbook (WOTC)
Complete Warrior (WOTC)
Briefcase
Indiana Jones DVD collection
Cool dice box with a dragon on top that now holds my dice.
Hideous brown plaid shirt
A new suit
Tron collectors edition two DVD set
The Two Towers collector edition DVD box

---

Swiss cheese rocks my boat. It is one of the few cheeses I like, and we refer to it all the time (Look at the sails on the Black Pearl! They look like swiss cheese!)

Wolves... We have a pair of timberwolves that live in the area. We heard them and the pups a LOT in the past few days, and at our solstice party we actually had a few close encounters with them, followed by a great "tracking" expedition the next morning to find them.

Green. today is a Green Day. I'm an old punk rocker, so green day to me is a bunch of newbies that I still don't like that much. As a footnote, the best Green Day related quote I've heard recently was at the MTV music awards... "Good Charlotte, sure, but only a mediocre Green Day"

Morbidity. I've not interacted with Morbidity much on the Hive. But I do get the Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report (MMWR), is that close enough? 

"Would you like to play DEAL WITH IT?" - Sweet. I'm going to write that down and use it at least once today. I will report back.

---

My condolences to Kris and family.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 29, 2003)

if anyones around and has nothing better to do i'm looking for help with a very non essential problem:

el linko grande!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 29, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Indiana Jones DVD collection




I got that...and it is SOOOO great to be able to watch Indy movies again. I don't have a VHS player in here, and this is my cave of life where I can never leave...err, room. I've watched them so many times already...especially Raiders.


----------



## ASH (Dec 29, 2003)

Good evening hive...
So glad to be back from my christmas insanity. It was  a fruitful christmas. My hubby got me a certificate to a one nights stay in a whirlpool suite at a local hotel. He gave it to me with a bottle of wine and candy.. also recieved a  nice shirt and treated my self to some new earings and had the cartailage on my ear peirced...

The kids had a great time...
I am so happy that I am done with christmas for this year.

No plans for new years.. 

I am fine with that.


sorry to hear about your's and Kris's loss Silvermoon... You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Dec 29, 2003)

[Kicks open door, sees HIVE]

Ah, it's good to be back! Is anyone actually here?

Demiurge in (?)


----------



## Tallok (Dec 29, 2003)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> [Kicks open door, sees HIVE]
> 
> Ah, it's good to be back! Is anyone actually here?
> 
> Demiurge in (?)



 temporarily here, though this may even be the only post for me. I'm going skiin gtomorrow early in the morning


----------



## demiurge1138 (Dec 29, 2003)

Did you know that:

Skiing is the only word in the English language with two "i"s in a row.
And now you know.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 29, 2003)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Did you know that:
> 
> Skiing is the only word in the English language with two "i"s in a row.
> And now you know.



 yay!!!! it's also the best sport 8)


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 29, 2003)

Today's list:

The Cheese of the Day is Petit L'Edel de Cleron Cheese: _This cheese is loosely based on several that play an important role in traditional French and Swiss mountain cheeses. It is made from gently pasteurized cow's milk, banded with a strip of bark and aged to develop the oozy, runny character of the real cheeses called Vacherin du Haut Doubs or Vacherin Mont d'Or. The French and Swiss both are credited with the introduction of this style of cheese which are basically identical except that the Swiss use pasteurized milk and the French use raw milk. The tradition of production stems from the climate and difficulties of living in the mountains; when the winters came it was literally impossible to deliver milk to the Comte, or Abondance cooperatives, so people made smaller cheeses for home use that could be eaten within weeks. These young cheeses were fairly fragile and so were banded with bark (spruce, fir or pine) to hold the shape for storage and serving. Even now these cheeses are best eaten from late fall to spring when the milk is most suitable for this type of cheese._

The Animal of the Day is the California Newt (Taricha torosa) - _The California newt is primarily located on the coastal range of California from Humbolt County to the Mexican border. Other isolated populations are also located in California, along the western slope of the Sierra Nevada mountain range_

The Color of the Day is Cerulean Blue - _The Aztecs believed this light blue color to be protective, so they used the stone turquoise in their shields.  Fun Facts: It is believed that owls are the only animals that can see the color blue. There really are no blue-colored foods, even blueberries look purple. Blue is the least attractive color to use with foods and people will eat less from a blue plate._ 

The Hiver of the Day is DerianCypher,

and the Saying of the Day is _..."I remember that one fateful day when Coach took me aside. I knew what was coming. "You don't have to tell me," I said. "I'm off the team, aren't I?" "Well," said Coach, "you never were really ON the team. You made that uniform you're wearing out of rags and towels, and your helmet is a toy space helmet. You show up at practice and then either steal the ball and make us chase you to get it back, or you try to tackle people at inappropriate times." It was all true what he was saying. And yet, I thought something is brewing inside the head of this Coach. He sees something in me, some kind of raw talent that he can mold. But that's when I felt the handcuffs go on."  _


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 30, 2003)

Today's list:

The Cheese of the Day is Ricotta,
The Animal of the Day is the the coral snake,
The Color of the Day is Peanut Butter Tan, 
The Hiver of the Day is Emericol,
and the Saying of the Day is .."Do you know what happens when you slice a golf ball in half? Someone gets mad at you. I found this out the hard way."


----------



## Maldur (Dec 30, 2003)

afternoon all!

Anybody in?


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 30, 2003)

In.  And out.  Off to work.  Good day to all.


----------



## ASH (Dec 30, 2003)

Good day hive...

Anyone around?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm here.

Got to test equipment today.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 30, 2003)

I FEEL LIKE CRAP!    

just thought I'd share that.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 30, 2003)

I feel like crap too.. the flu is going around


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 30, 2003)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> I feel like crap too.. the flu is going around



 That's what Angcuru's got; hence why I'm avoiding his home.

Met a nice greek girl from Paramus.  Her family has seizures at the thought of her dating a non-greek, and don't want her dating until she's done with college anyway.  Film at 11.

And I'm off to a NYE party tomorrow!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, for once I'm NOT sick. Woo!...but I didn't actually ever get the flu. Amazingly enough...I've heard its not in any way fun.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm tired, but not sick, thankfully.

Stayed up too late last night. ugh.

No work tomorrow. Woo!


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 30, 2003)

Sinus headache.  Yuck.  I need a pharmacy in my desk at work so I can stop coming home early.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 30, 2003)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Sinus headache.  Yuck.  I need a pharmacy in my desk at work so I can stop coming home early.




I carry a pharmacy split between my laptop bag and winter coat. Between my propensity for ear infections and colds and my off-again on-again tooth pain, I carry a nice selection of minor medications.

But then again, I am a firm believer in Better Living Through Chemistry.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 30, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I carry a pharmacy split between my laptop bag and winter coat. Between my propensity for ear infections and colds and my off-again on-again tooth pain, I carry a nice selection of minor medications.
> 
> But then again, I am a firm believer in Better Living Through Chemistry.




Sadly, I seem to have a low pain threshold and a high resistance to pain meds.  I had a kidney stone last year, and they gave me Lortab, the most powerful stuff they can give you without keeping you in the hospital.  Didn't do a thing.

I have to take migrane stuff to get rid of any headache.  It's sad when your doctor asks you to "lay off the migraine meds."  (I'm referring to non-prescription over the counter stuff.)

I fall in love with anything I find that actually works.


----------



## ASH (Dec 30, 2003)

I hate headache's. I seem to get one every frickin day. 
Now my husband has a cough and has mostly lost his voice. I am crossing my fingers hoping that I dont get it..


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 30, 2003)

Wash your hands.  Alot.  It's really all you can do.  

I've had migraines most of my life.  I have to say the sinus headaches are a piece of cake next to those.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 31, 2003)

The list for Wednesday, December 31st 2003 (as proposed by the day's Hiver)

Cheese of the Day: Fresh Mozzeralla (perferrably with fresh tomatos and balsamic vingerette) 

Animal of the Day: The Lovable Ferret (three in particluar: Frodo, Sam and Ruby) 

Color of the Day: Red 

Hiver of the Day: Queenie122

Quote of the Day: 
“ So if you care to find me 
Look to the Western Sky, 
As someone told me lately 
Everyone deserves the chance to fly. 
And if I’m flying solo 
At least I’m flying free, 
To those who’d ground me 
Take a message back from me 
Tell them how I am defying gravity 
I’m flying high defying gravity 
And soon I’ll match them in renown 
And nobody in all of OZ 
No wizard that there is or was 
Is ever gonna bring me down!” 
~Elphaba, the Wicked Witch if the West 
from “Wicked”


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 1, 2004)

Hello Hive....  where's everyone gone?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 1, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Hello Hive....  where's everyone gone?



I'm here, but it sure has been quiet on this thread the past few days.   The Randomlings House board has been a little busier.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 1, 2004)

Today's list 

The Cheese of the Day is German ButterkSse Cheese - _Landhaus ButterkSse is a traditional, naturally German-style cheese that is made with original cultures and follows traditional German production methods. It has a buttery taste and a creamy texture that melts in your mouth. Produced by Landhaus, Germany, this young, semi soft cowÆs milk cheese is a great addition to any cheese board, and it has a mild flavor which makes it a perfect table cheese for the pickiest of eaters._

The Animal of the Day is the Brown Four-Eyed Opossum (Metachirus nudicaudatus) - _is grayish-brown in color. The back and sides are darker brown. The head has a dark band stretching from the tip of the snout over the eyes and across the base of the ear, making the face look almost black. In some individuals, this band extends past the ears. The eyes are large, rounded, and completely dark. A creamy white spot over each eye gives the animals their "four-eyed" name. The fur is short, thick, and silky. The venter (belly or abdomen) is usually white or cream. The tail is furred partially near the base. The rest of the tail, the scaly part, is multicolored — part black and part white. The length of the tail is usually around 330 mm, being longer than the body which is about 265 mm. The females are 71% lighter than the males. _ 

The Color of the Day is Aquamarine Blue, which is said to represent tranquility, peace and gentleness.

The Hiver of the Day is LrdApoc, who may or may not represent tranquility, peace and gentleness.

and the Saying of the Day is ..."As the light changed from red to green to yellow and then back to red again, I set there thinking about life.  Was it nothing more than a bunch of honking, yelling and swearing?  Boy, it sure seemed that way."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 1, 2004)

In keeping with the recent "I feel crap!" theme of this thread, I would like to mention...many bits of me ache because I was out dancing yesterday.


----------



## ASH (Jan 1, 2004)

Happy new year hive!!!

*hugs all around*


----------



## ASH (Jan 1, 2004)

On the "I feel like crap" topic...

I have a nasty hangover, and a huge mess to clean up from the party last night.


----------



## ASH (Jan 2, 2004)

Okay... 
Did I break the Hive...?



HELLOOOOOOO......



JELLOOOOOOO.......


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 2, 2004)

I feel great today. I went to bed early last night, slept in, and spent lots of money at store closing sales. Got lots of good stuff.

Can you beleave we have 4 store chains going out of business in our area?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 2, 2004)

The Hiver of the Day Selection Committee is pleased to announce the following five individuals have qualified for the honor of the award for the following five days.  Everyone, please give warm congrat's to:

Friday, January 2nd, Outlawed. 

Saturday, January 3rd, jmtrox. 

Sunday, January 4th, Zoskia. 

Monday, January 5th, OutlawedBro.

Tuesday, January 6th, Archangel.

That brings us up to a total of 49 Hiver's named to date.   Nominations are now being taken for #50!


----------



## ASH (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats to all the Hivers of the day!!!


I am about to sit down and watch Spirited Away. My hubby and I are going to watch it before we let our 4yr old see it.

Beyond that my 8month old sprouted his first two teeth today. The both popped up at about the same time. Now he wants to bite us...  .


----------



## HellHound (Jan 2, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Friday, January 2nd, Outlawed.




Outlawed?

But...

Why are we outlawing this one particular day?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 2, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Outlawed?
> 
> But...
> 
> Why are we outlawing this one particular day?



 It's evil.

Wow, the first time I have posted in the hive for AGES!!!


----------



## Maldur (Jan 2, 2004)

Morning crew, happy new years and such


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 2, 2004)

Morning Maldur.  How's things?


----------



## Maldur (Jan 2, 2004)

Im pretty good, allthough It kinda queit around here!

But next week I start on a new project, so than its back to 50+ hours a week


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 2, 2004)

Today's list:

The Cheese of the Day is Cotija Cheese,
The Animal of the Day is the Petrodon,
The Color of the Day is Firetruck Red,
The Hiver of the Day is Outlawed,
and the Saying of the Day is ..."If you're a young Mafia gangster out on your first date, I bet it's real embarrassing if someone tries to kill you."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Today's list:
> 
> The Cheese of the Day is Cotija Cheese,
> The Animal of the Day is the Petrodon,
> ...



"But it's even worse if you eat with the wrong cutlery."


----------



## ASH (Jan 2, 2004)

Good day hive...


----------



## Tallok (Jan 3, 2004)

hello hive


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 3, 2004)

What up.


Finally looks like i'm going to be able to start my bESM d20 game tonight!  Still got a little prep work to get done, but the worst of it is finished. Plus i just snatched a new idea. If the PC's uncover the dragon cult i'm gonna set up for the final fight with the cult leader i'm gonna have her summon up a dragon with the gelatinous template. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ooy,gooy fun right there!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 3, 2004)

*attacks the Hive with a banana*

En guarde!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 3, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> *attacks the Hive with a banana*
> 
> En guarde!





*Attacks AO with jelly dragon*


EN SPLAT!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 3, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Attacks AO with jelly dragon*
> 
> 
> EN SPLAT!



 Mmmmm. raspberry.

"Only one man DARES give me the raspberry!  Lonestar!"


----------



## HellHound (Jan 3, 2004)

Right. Bananas. How to defend yourself against a man armed with a banana. Now you, come at me with this banana. Catch! Now, it's quite simple to defend yourself against a man armed with a banana. First of all you force him to drop the banana; then, second, you eat the banana, thus disarming him. You have now rendered him 'elpless.

Sorry, Mr. 'Arrison. Come at me with that banana. Hold it like that, that's it. Now attack me with it. Come on! Come on! Come at me! Come at me then! (Shoots him.)

Chapman:
Aaagh! (dies.)

Sgt.:
Now, I eat the banana. (Does so.)

Palin:
You shot him!

Jones:
He's dead!

Idle:
He's completely dead!

Sgt.:
I have now eaten the banana. The deceased, Mr Apricot, is now 'elpless.

Palin:
You shot him. You shot him dead.

Sgt.:
Well, he was attacking me with a banana.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 3, 2004)

Today's list:

The Cheese of the Day is Provolone,
The Animal of the Day is the Muskrat,
The Color of the Day is Beige,
The Hiver of the Day is jmtrox,
and the Saying of the Day is from jmtrox: _"As Hiver-of-the-Day I will work to end world hunger and stop animal cruelty. I.... hey, wait a minute, this is my Miss America acceptance speach.  Now where did I put that other one........"_


----------



## ASH (Jan 3, 2004)

Morning hive... How's everyone today... 

I am doing pretty good. I think that I am getting sick, but until I am sick I am going to ignore the symptom's.  My 8month old is cutting teeth, he now has cut 3 out in the last 3 days.  Its been a crazy house... Thank goodness he only has one more (that I can tell) that he will be cutting anytime soon.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 3, 2004)

Morning all.

Orchid is getting sick.  But I shall not.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm setting up for tonights game and hit upon something that will make for a fun encounter, i added the 1/2 dragon template to the cat. heh, "oh look at the cute kitty cat!" *BLECK* "Uh, Bob? that cat just melted your arm off with a stream of acid. I don't think that's all too cute."   I think it's going to be fdun playing with this hump happy dragon concept.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 3, 2004)

Ooooh, now I want a 1/2 cat 1/2 dragon familiar for my D&D character.  Ao's character is afraid of cats.....  Ahhh, the chaos!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 3, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Ooooh, now I want a 1/2 cat 1/2 dragon familiar for my D&D character.  Ao's character is afraid of cats.....  Ahhh, the chaos!





Ah, the joy of improved familiar.  

My first 3e character was a fighter/sorcerer with a celestial lizard familiar. heh, probably a bit of a stretch of the rules there, but we were still getting used to things.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 3, 2004)

Actually, just last night my character was given a gift.  She's to use it when she calls her familiar.  I hadn't done it before because I was new to playing an arcane caster and didn't want to deal with the familiar.

I'm thinking I'll be getting a Psuedodragon.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 3, 2004)

Nice! Psuedodragons are one of the coolest familiars ever.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2004)

they aren't bad, but my familar oif choice is a Tanil's Fox


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 3, 2004)

Well, in our campaign we are all members of a noble family, and we're exploring the last section of our abandoned manor house.

In one of the rooms there is a family of psuedodragons.  They used to be with members of the family that had been there before.  They have a brood a little ones.  I expect it'll come from there.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> they aren't bad, but my familar oif choice is a Tanil's Fox





Never heard of it. Were'd you find that one?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2004)

Tanil's Fox is in Creature Collection 1, and the option of using it as a familar is in the Players Guide to Wizards, Bards and Sorcerers.  So, I decided to have my Sorcerer get one.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 3, 2004)

ah, that'd explain why i never saw it. I have hardly any sword and sorcerey stuff.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 4, 2004)

It's a running gag for me in this campaign.  My character name is Mesos, whisch is the name of a Titan in Scarrled Lands who is responsible of the Sorcerer's power, my Fox is named Tanil, the hunter wilderness goddess.  I'm just borrowing heavy from that setting for character names and having fun with it sincve no one in this campaign is familair with any of it


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 4, 2004)

Another installment of the *Hiver Hall of Fame*


*Terraism (Monday, 12/22/03) -* Another newcomer who posts a bit more infrequently than some.  UPDATE: Seems to be particularly good at helping Randomling have ideas. Some of which lead to new forums, .pdf products and who knows what!

*Quathia (Tuesday, 12/23/03) * - Another Dutch personage! Also tall, she's a notable expert in the art of making excellent costumes for Live RPG's. Witness her Cthullu and fear her wrath!

*Eternal Knight (Wednesday, 12/24/03) * - Hivemind Drone #48732 has been sucessfully assimilated. He just won't admit it yet. But he has a good avatar, so I'm putting him in now.   UPDATE: He's running a website for a fan based D&D setting, amongst other things. 

*Buttercup (Thursday, 12/25/03) * - We're very glad to have her onboard, because as you know, Everyone Loves Buttercup. Ah, what I mean is, she's terribly nice and well liked. Yeah, that's it.

*Bulak (Friday, 12/26/03) * –  Was born in Egypt.  In pursuance of a royal command that all male infants be destroyed, Bulak, to escape this fate, was laid in a basket among a clump of bulrushes on the banks of the Nile, and there discovered by the daughter of Pharaoh, who adopted him as her son.  When arrived at manhood, Bulak began to form plans for the deliverance of the slaves from bondage.  The Lord commanded him to guide the slaves out of captivity into the Land of Canaan. He accordingly conducted them through the Red Sea into the wilderness, and became their apostolic chief and law giver.  

*Goodlilgabi - (Saturday, 12/27/03)* - Another American, this one still at college, gabi is posting in between her very busy schedule at school, for which I think she deserves some credit - most Hiveminders have tended to put work second to posting! gabi is also a personal friends, and I'm incredibly glad I met her in York.

*Morbidity - (Sunday, 12/28/03)* - The scene at GenConUK this year when I met Morbidity for the first time remains one of my funniest gaming stories. This pleasant Aussie lady uses Death as her avatar, and she's certainly got the wit to cut you to the bone! Also shows a liking for musicals, which in my book (or my site, which this is) that's never a bad thing.


Source:  All descriptions are from Tallarn's "Meet the Hivemind" except for Bulak, for whom another biography was substituted.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 4, 2004)

Hivemind Dramatic Reading:

Tonight's installment comes from *The Klingon Dictionary* by Marc Okrand.   Please picture the voice of your favorite Klingon or nemesis reading the following passage:

*The Sounds of Klingon
It is difficulat to describe accurately the sounds of the Klingon language without using complex phonological and anatomical terminology.  What follows, therefore, is intended to give only a guide to pronunciation.  The best way to learn to pronounce Klingon with no tace of a Terran or other accent is to become friends with a group of Klingons and spend a great deal of time socializaing with them.  Very few non-Klingons speak Klingon without an accent.  *


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 4, 2004)

the games in motion here. After several minor encounters, bandits, hyenas, kobolds, two martial arts challeges and one 1/2 black dragon kobold, the pc's are leveling. They took some serious beatings, but got lucky on encounter rolls when they  really needed to.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jan 4, 2004)

Sounds like fun. Not sure the BESM d20 style fits my group or me but I've always liked anime

In other news I am no longer doing anything with Emerald Press.. so I'm going to concentrate on free stuff for awhile and possibly concentrate on doing some interior/ Layout work on things I write for a change.. at least then I know I can get some answers.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 4, 2004)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun. Not sure the BESM d20 style fits my group or me but I've always liked anime
> 
> In other news I am no longer doing anything with Emerald Press.. so I'm going to concentrate on free stuff for awhile and possibly concentrate on doing some interior/ Layout work on things I write for a change.. at least then I know I can get some answers.





Yeah, just cleared out the house. It was fun session, but the rules will take some getting used to. Not completely sure i like them, but hey seem to catch that anime flare pretty well. The biggest problem seems to be that it was written in a way that makes it hard to get, and there's very little in the way of examples of play. The important thing is we had fun and i've got them to the spot were the adventure really begins. Hopefully my dragonomicon will show in time to use it for the next game in two weeks. They're tougher than normal pc's for thier level, so i need to really run the monsters smart and use every trick i can find to make it a challange.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 4, 2004)

Today's list comes from Zoskia, today's Hiver of the Day:

Cheese: Cheddar 
Animal: Great Dane 
Colour: Silver 
Saying: "What? Me? How?"


----------



## ASH (Jan 4, 2004)

Good afternoon everyone. I am at home with my 4 yr old and we are watching the 30th anniversary edition of school house rock on dvd. It includes every song ever created. 

I can not believe the amount of things in this two disc dvd set. Its insane how many songs that there is.

Its also weird to watch it.. makes me feel old.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 4, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> ...watching the 30th anniversary edition of school house rock on dvd.



Those were great, fond memories from my youth.   Several years back Kris had to take a Grammer class.  I bought her the "Grammer Rock" video to watch, and it helped quite a bit.   The kids enjoy watching it too.  I should probably pick up the other ones at some point.


----------



## Khynal (Jan 5, 2004)

What do you think the chances are of having a party of PCs fighting in a large, entirely flammable area and one of them _doesn't_ accidentally set fire to everything?

I mean, I wasn't _trying_...


----------



## Maldur (Jan 5, 2004)

morning crew!


----------



## ASH (Jan 5, 2004)

Morning hivers


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 5, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Good afternoon everyone. I am at home with my 4 yr old and we are watching the 30th anniversary edition of school house rock on dvd. It includes every song ever created.
> 
> I can not believe the amount of things in this two disc dvd set. Its insane how many songs that there is.
> 
> Its also weird to watch it.. makes me feel old.




I bought that last year and love it, although watching some of the history ones through cynical adult eyes is very, very strange.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 5, 2004)

Schoolhouse Rock _rules._

Morning, folks!  Cooking sausage (chicken/basil- yum!)  You?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 6, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Schoolhouse Rock _rules._Morning, folks!  Cooking sausage (chicken/basil- yum!)  You?



Welcome Back Jester - Haven't seen you here in a while.  And thanks for signing up for Randomling's House too.   As a result you've been chosen for the special honor of being named this Wednesday's "Hiver of the Day", our 50th!

And now for today's list:

The Cheese of the Day is Ekte Gjetost 100% Goat Cheese Cheese - _Ekte Gjetost means pure goat cheese in Norwegian. Ekte Gjetost is a unique Norwegian whey cheese made from 100% goat's whey, its colour is darker than Ski Queen's and the flavour, richer. Its texture is firm and it is served in thin slices on bread or biscuits._

The Color of the Day is Hot Magenta, warm, cheerful, romance

The Animal of the Day is the Leaf Cutter Ant (Atta sexdens) - _Leaf cutter ants inhabit Central and South America, from Costa Rica to Argentina, Paraguay and Brazil, with some species as far north as Texas. They live in tropical rain forests, tropical deciduous forests and tropical scrub forests. Colonies are found throughout the rain-forest floor. _

The Hiver of the Day is OutlawedBro

And the Saying of the Day is _"It's true that every time you hear a bell, an angel gets its wings. But what they don't tell you is that every time you hear a mouse trap snap, and Angel gets set on fire."  _


----------



## Mirsky (Jan 6, 2004)

evenin' hivers!


----------



## ASH (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello hive.


----------



## Mirsky (Jan 6, 2004)

hello ASH

how are things it your neck of the woods?  still sunny?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 6, 2004)

Evening Hive. How is everyone?


----------



## ASH (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, not anymore.. Its night here.
But its not snowing...
Just damn cold.


----------



## ASH (Jan 6, 2004)

I am okay. I should go to bed soon, but I dont think I will.


----------



## Mirsky (Jan 6, 2004)

i'm doin' alright.

It is cold here too.  18 degrees fahrenheit.  really really cold for portland.  was snowing, the flakes were as small as sand and just flew about in the wind and didn't stick.


----------



## ASH (Jan 6, 2004)

Its about 2 below 0, but the windchill makes it about 25 below 0 here. 

I have only gone outside when nessasary, its nice to not work in the winter time.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 6, 2004)

It's been raining lightly here the past couple days. The temperature's been about 40°F.


----------



## Mirsky (Jan 6, 2004)

i hope the snow sticks

then the schools will be closed.  in portland it doesn't take much to close the schools.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 6, 2004)

Today's list is from the Hiver of the Day, Archangel:

Cheese: Colby-jack 
Animal: Phoenix 
Color: Green 
Saying: You just keep doin' your thing, man.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 6, 2004)

Hmm.. weird. I would have guessed it would have taken a lot of snow in Portland to get stuff to close, but you're used to more rain then snow, I guess.

Here in Upstate New York, there are a few schools in the hills that close at the first inclings of snow, but, for the most part, schools don't close unless there is a LOT of it.  Back when i was in middle school, I do remember them closing school one day cause it was too cold out (the busses wouldn't start).  It was around 30-40F below.  Other then that, it just takes lots and lots of snow.


----------



## ASH (Jan 6, 2004)

Here in Iowa the schools close several times every school year. Mostly because the buses have to pick up alot of kids that are in rural area's..and alot of gravel roads dont get properly plowed in a storm. This causes unsafe driving conditions for the bus drivers and the passengers. 
Or in late summer, right when school starts it has closed because none of the schools have air conditioning in the class rooms.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 7, 2004)

Tomorrow's line-up:

The Cheese of the Day will be Tete De Moine Cheese - _Tete de Moine is an old monastery-style mountain cheese whose name translates to "monk's head". Traditionally it is sliced horizontally with a girolle to create ruffled, very thin rosettes. Once the top part of the rind is taken off, it resembles the balk top of a monk's head. The firm, dense texture, though not dry, makes it perfect for paper-thin slices. The flavor can range from very fruity and rich to pungent and very sharp._

The Animal of the Day will be the Giant Otter - (_Pteronura brasiliensis)
Also known as Brazilian Otter and River Wolf - Giant otters can grow up to 6 feet long, with males usually longer than females.  Male otters weigh between 217 and 267 pounds, and females average 184 to 217 pounds.  The giant otter has a round head with small, low-set ears. It has large eyes; short, thick legs; a flattened tail; and large webbed feet equipped with strong claws.  Its thick, water-repellent coat is a very dark burnt umber, with pale markings on the throat.  II. GEOGRAPHICAL RANGE AND HABITAT: the giant otter's range extends throughout South America, excluding Argentina, Chile and Uruguay. The giant otter inhabits tropical rain forest, making its home in large, slow-moving freshwater rivers, creeks, lakes, and sometimes reservoirs of small dams and agricultural canals_

The Color of the Day will be Laser Lemon (Crayola crayon color),

The Hiver of the Day will be The Jester,

and the Saying of the Day will be "I have yet to see any problem, however complicated, which, when you looked at it in the right way, did not become still more complicated."


----------



## Tallok (Jan 7, 2004)

Heylo hive


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 7, 2004)

Brain: "Are you pondering what I'm pondering, Pinky?"

Pinky: "I think so Brain, but me and Pippi Longstockings? I mean what would the children look like?"


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm beginning to wonder about you, Tallarn... 

What kind of tranquilizer should we hire put in your afternoon tea...?


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 7, 2004)

I was just listening to Schubert's String Quartet No. 14 in C - Death and the Madien, and I'm thinking that this would be really nice background music for a fight to the death between two swashbucklers.  Just a thought.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 7, 2004)

Angcuru, you missed a good game on Monday, man.

You gonna be there next week?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 7, 2004)

It's not the same without you man.

And while the current campaign is a bit hack and slash, the next one, my Dawnforge campaign, I think you're gonna like.  Verymuch an epic story.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 7, 2004)

*meanders into thread*

Have just updated my story hour again! Finally, I can actually see the message board I run the game on once more, allowing me to try and catch up with the write-ups 

*meanders off to carry on writing Biothaumaturgist's Handbook*


----------



## ASH (Jan 7, 2004)

Helloo hive...I am going to play mario party 5 all by my self....

*sighs*


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 7, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Helloo hive...I am going to play mario party 5 all by my self....
> 
> *sighs*



 I love the Mario Party games, and I think 5 is the best one yet, Ash.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 8, 2004)

Today's list 

The Cheese of the Day is Mild Gouda,
The Animal of the Day is the Roc,
The Color of the Day is Amber,
The Hiver of the Day is Tarrasque Wrangler
and the Saying of the Day is ..."I'll be baaaack!"


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 8, 2004)

*has updated story hour again*

*hurries off*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 8, 2004)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

I don't think I'm cut out to get up early and do heavy lifting in the morning anymore.

My boss did the budget this morning and fears having to show it to his boss, because he way overspent by keeping on the more experienced employees instead of firing them.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> I don't think I'm cut out to get up early and do heavy lifting in the morning anymore.
> 
> My boss did the budget this morning and fears having to show it to his boss, because he way overspent by keeping on the more experienced employees instead of firing them.



 Boohoo.  How dare he keep on people with seniority and experience, who're good at their job?!

Angcuru, I wanted to ask you; what do you want to play for my Dawnforge campaign?  I'm trying to find out early so that I can plan for it(as it's meant to be legendary I don't want to be making really big things up on the fly); Ron is playing a human Psychic Warrior, Chris is playing a Hobbit Bard, and Steve is gonna play an Elven Fighter(possibly multiclassing into Wizard later); what would you like to play?


----------



## Tallok (Jan 9, 2004)

Heylo Hive, yet another day off school for the ice tomorrow  (this makes this a 1 day week of school)


----------



## Drew (Jan 9, 2004)

Guess what!

Silvermoon guessed it! Here's my ca-raazy list.

Cheese of the Day: Easy Cheese ('cause regular cheese is hard)
Animal of the Day: Jellyfish
Color of the Day: Regal Purple

Saying of the Day: 
"A photograph is a most important document, and there is nothing more damning to go down to posterity than a silly, foolish smile caught and fixed forever.
- quoted by Elizabeth Wallace in Mark Twain and the Happy Island, 1913


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 9, 2004)

Drew said:
			
		

> Guess what!



 What?


----------



## ASH (Jan 9, 2004)

What....?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 10, 2004)

Drew said:
			
		

> Guess what!



I know!  I know!  DREW wanted to annoucned that he was named today's Hiver of the Day!   Drew's list to soon follow....


----------



## pontiac-grand-prix92 (Jan 10, 2004)

hello this is outlawedbro if you know me from randomlings househello fellow hivers


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 10, 2004)

Knock, knock. Anyone home?


----------



## ASH (Jan 10, 2004)

I am here!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi ASH. How are you?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 10, 2004)

pontiac-grand-prix92 said:
			
		

> hello this is outlawedbro if you know me from randomlings househello fellow hivers



They've heard of you here too, as you were the Hiver of the Day at the start of this week.    

Nobody has been selected yet for today and tomorrow's Hiver of the Day.  Nominations are now being taken.   Suggestions are also being taken for the other categories.   Please feel free to drop me a Private Message over on the Randomlings House board.


----------



## ASH (Jan 10, 2004)

I am pretty good steve.. And yourself?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 10, 2004)

"We're not going to Protest!!"

Just watching PCU and some other DVDs I got for the Holidays.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> "We're not going to Protest!!"
> 
> Just watching PCU and some other DVDs I got for the Holidays.



 Nice.  I'm currently watching Record of Lodoss War, on loan from the Angcuru collection.

You know, at some point, I think I DO have to return these to the poor guy, along with his ELH.

Tomorrow.  When I'm not sick.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 10, 2004)

Today's list 

The Cheese of the Day is Champignon German Brie Cheese with Mushrooms - _Champignon, German brie with mushrooms, is a double cream, soft-ripened cheese with the finest handpicked mushrooms. It has a mild and distinctly mushroom flavor that develops as it ripens._

The Animal of the Day is the Amazon Ox Manatee (Trichechus inunguis) - _The Amazon ox manatee is gray and bears a white patch on its chest or several white markings on its chest and abdomen. Its body is covered with fine hairs and its upper and lower lips are covered with thick bristles. It has two mammary glands near its armpits. _ 

The Color of the Day is Forest Green,

The Hiver of the Day is dave_o, 

and the Saying of the Day is ..."I wish I had a Kryptonite cross, because then you could keep both Dracula AND Superman away."  

Nominations and suggestions still being taken for tomorrow


----------



## ASH (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Hive...


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 10, 2004)

hi Ash.  How's life?


----------



## ASH (Jan 10, 2004)

Pretty alright.. And yours..?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 10, 2004)

Pretty good.  Working out the details on my Dawnforge campaign.


----------



## ASH (Jan 10, 2004)

Thats cool, how's life with Zoe?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 10, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I am pretty good steve.. And yourself?



I'm fine as well. I'm just watching the Rams-Panthers game and wondering whether I should go outside or not. It's about 9°F (–13°C) outside. Brrr.


----------



## ASH (Jan 11, 2004)

We are lucky its actually about 23 degrees F here today.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2004)

That's way to warm.....


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Howdy Steve!

Things with Zoe are great, Ash.  I found me a good one, and I plan to keep her.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey all. The playoff game is getting tight again.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2004)

very, very tight


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Steve, your character is gonna be the "I can use anything!" type of guy, right?  Or is he gonna be more heavily specialized in the flail?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 11, 2004)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Steve, your character is gonna be the "I can use anything!" type of guy, right?  Or is he gonna be more heavily specialized in the flail?



Specialized in flail, I think.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2004)

I had a rogue/fighter that specialized in the flail.  That was my very first 3rd edition character.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 11, 2004)

What amazes me is that so many of us are checking emails and posting on multiple threads on TWO boards while simultaneously watching one of the most exciting games in NFL history.   Talk about multi-tasking.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Specialized in flail, I think.



 Alright, cool.  Would you be averse to getting other magic weapons, though?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 11, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> What amazes me is that so many of us are checking emails and posting on multiple threads on TWO boards while simultaneously watching one of the most exciting games in NFL history.   Talk about multi-tasking.




Welcome to computer age, you are compatible with it, it seems


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Welcome to computer age, you are compatible with it, it seems



Oh, I've been compatible with it for quite some time.  From 1992 to 1995 I was the MIS and Billing Manager at a health organization that was in the dark ages when I began (when I was hired to only run Billing) namely two PC's for the whole office, both on secretary's desks who ONLY used them for word processing.  If anyone else wanted to use them they had to either come in early or stay late!  By the time I left that agency all 15 business office or adminstrative personnel had a PC on their desk that were networked together.  My only regret is that senior management made me use analog cables rather than T-1 lines because at the time it was cheaper (cost them more in the long-run, when they had to pay for rewiring years after I left).


----------



## the Jester (Jan 11, 2004)

G'morning! >cough cough< (wake and bake)

Err... how is everyone?  Last night seemed slow on the boards, or was it just me?


----------



## ASH (Jan 11, 2004)

Hoody hoo hive....

I am here, just eating some fatty McDonalds.  

I have so much to get done to day that I decided to hang out on the computer while I eat my lunch...

I am stressed about this next week. Me and my two kids are going to Colorado with my parents on Tuesday. I am leaving my husband home for a whole week.  

But before I can leave I have about 10 hrs of laundry to do, a christmas tree to take down, a house to clean, my 4 yr olds toy box to go through and take the old toys to good will so we can make room for his new toys. I have to go through both of the kid's clothing to figure out what does not fit them anymore and take that stuff to goodwill, not to mention that I need to pack enough stuff for a week for me, a 4 yr old, and a 8 month old.  All with out much help from my hubby because he is working all weekend. 

Today he has to M.C. a bridal fair fashion show. He gets to wear a tux.. ahh the joy's of a D.J.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Your husband is a DJ?  Cool.

Going to Angcuru's house to gen up his character for my Dawnforge campaign, bringing along the Martial Artist class from the WotC boards, since his character is a swashbuckler; it's personally my favorite unarmored fighter class I've found(it's Jaerom Darkwind's version, just an FYI).

And here's the link if anybody's interested in seeing it:
http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49615


----------



## ASH (Jan 11, 2004)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Your husband is a DJ?  Cool.




Yes he is. He is the on air DJ of the classic rock station here in Mason city, he is also the production director(he handle's all the commercials) for all 6 clear channel stations that they are affiliated with. So if you listen to any station in the area, you will, more than likely, hear him.  He enjoy's it quite a bit, but ocassionally he has to do things like he is today. Wear a tux and talk about clothes for 4 hours, and not get paid for it.

Oh well, at least he loves his job~


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 11, 2004)

Today's list 

The Cheese of the Day is New Zealand Goatsmilk Sharp,
The Animal of the Day is the Cardinal,
The Color of the Day is Peach,
The Hiver of the Day is Knight Otu (an oldie but goodie),
and the Saying of the Day is ..."All General Statements are False."


Tomorrow's Hiver of the Day is Pendragon.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Hive. How is everyone today? Just watching the Eagles game.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

We're here. orchid is watching the Packers.  I'm watching by default (tv is an evil distraction).

I'm tired.  Got another long, cold week ahead of us, here.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Ao. Why are you tired?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

Not really sure, just am.  Could be the work I did in the barn yesterday, but that really wasn't a lot (just cold work).

could be fighting off the sickness orchid has been trying not to give me this past week.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 12, 2004)

Is orchid feeling better?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

seems to be.  still has some stuffiness and pressure is blocking her ears (which makes for a loud tv).


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 12, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AO-Kitty!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

AAAH! *falls off chair*


And I'm glad you're clothed, guedo.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 12, 2004)

Birthdays are cool... happy birthday!  

How old are ya?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

Twenty four.

Old enough for kids to call you sir but young enough to not be considered a real adult by those of the 30+ age category or rental car companies. (Course, the first time I was called sir by a kid was when I was eighteen).


----------



## ASH (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey I am 24!

Happy birthday...


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Hive; how fair thee all?

And I'm a youngun; I'm only 20.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

doing okay.

work is boring.

3:10 left.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Twenty four.
> 
> Old enough for kids to call you sir but young enough to not be considered a real adult by those of the 30+ age category





Hey, I resent that remark. I assure you 24 is for me a 'real' adult (but only barely   ).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Hey, I resent that remark. I assure you 24 is for me a 'real' adult (but only barely   ).



 heh.

I do not feel old.  I do not feel young.  Does that mean I am disconnected from time?

I have a slice of chocolate mocha pie waiting for me for dessert tonight.  Yum.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 12, 2004)

Yum. I'm having homemade french fries (can I call it french fries again, or is that still banned   ) and sausages wrapped with paleta ibérica (smoked spanish ham) with homemade bearnaise as dip for dinner right now. And I would love chocholate mocca pie for dessert. But alas I didn't bother to make dessert. (Cooking for one is too boring).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> (Cooking for one is too boring).




Oh, don't I know it. I usually end up with left overs for the next day at least.

Desserts don't always keep long enough and halving recipes doesn't always work.  Turning a pie into a torte works sometimes, though.

Mmm. you know what I miss?  a good pain au chocolat.  For some reason, I haven't been able to even get a bad pain au chocolat in the Northeast US since the local gourmet bakery stopped carrying them three years ago.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

Double post


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Oh, don't I know it. I usually end up with left overs for the next day at least.




I usually end up with leaving it for the next day at least (cooking that is).



> Mmm. you know what I miss?  a good pain au chocolat.  For some reason, I haven't been able to even get a bad pain au chocolat in the Northeast US since the local gourmet bakery stopped carrying them three years ago.




So pastries is your fetish, eh? Well, you should definately come to my country then.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> So pastries is your fetish, eh? Well, you should definately come to my country then.




Chocolate is my fetish, although I do love many pastries.

Closest I've gotten to Denmark is Paris, France, I believe, and that was 14 years ago.  Lately (read 2 & 3 years ago) I'd gotten to Greece and found some great little pastry shops along the way.  Oh, while in Athens, I made sure I had at least 1 pain of chocolat a day.

And I remember 1 pastry shop on Crete on the way from Herakleon to Sitia that I spent a good amount buying breads, pastries, and cookies.  I think that's all I ate for the next day & a half.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't talk about chocolate, please *lights up another cigarette while feverishly putting on another chocolate patch and gobbling a chocolate-substitution gum* I'm trying to quit, mate.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

Trying to quit, huh?

Poor guy.

Not sure what I would do without chocolate.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Not sure what I would do without chocolate.




Admitting your addiction is the first step to quitting.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 12, 2004)

*meeps*

Have updated story hour again.

Will work for meep.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

So Fex, does that mean you'll work for my cat?  She meeps and mews a lot (She's incapable of doing a proper meow).  Her brother (who is a HUGE cat) just squeeks.


----------



## ASH (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey everyone.. I love Chocolate, I recently quit smoking.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> So Fex, does that mean you'll work for my cat?  She meeps and mews a lot (She's incapable of doing a proper meow).  Her brother (who is a HUGE cat) just squeeks.




Worryingly, my sister's cats sometimes chirrup...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 12, 2004)

Good afternoon Hive, how goes it?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 12, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Worryingly, my sister's cats sometimes chirrup...



 I had a cat that used to chirrup and chirp at birds. he did a VERY good immitation of birds.  Too bad for him, he was seperated from them by a glass door.

The previously mentioned large cat that squeeks can do a passable chirp.


----------



## Bulak (Jan 12, 2004)

Happy birthday, Mr. The Overkitty!


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 12, 2004)

Today's list is from Pendragon, today's Hiver of the Day:

cheese: colby 
color: burgandy 
animal: I"m torn...between my shelties and dragons*.... 
saying: Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup. 

*The Committee has decided to give you both by combining them into Sheltie Dragons.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I'm off to bed, have a nice birthday Ao. 

And Bulak, how come we always seem to miss eachother?


----------



## Tallok (Jan 13, 2004)

heylo hive, how're things?


----------



## Bulak (Jan 13, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> And Bulak, how come we always seem to miss eachother?



I don't know. Maybe we run in to each other more if I started posting more than, ehm... once every two days or so...


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 13, 2004)

Today's list 

The Cheese of the Day is Jarlsberg Cheese - _First produced in 1815, Jarlsberg is Norway's most famous cheese, the world's most famous Baby-Swiss, and America's largest-selling imported cheese. Jarslberg sports a yellow paraffin coating and dramatic, wide-eyed holes. It is an Emmental-style cheese, but markedly sweeter._

The Animal of the Day is the Black Backed Jackal (Canis mesomelas) - _The main characteristic of the black-backed jackal, which gives it its name, is the black hair running from the back of the neck to the tail. The chest is white, and the underparts are white to rusty white, whereas the rest of the body ranges from reddish brown to ginger in appearance. Adults stand about 38 cm (15 inches) at the shoulder and are nearly 1 meter (3 feet) long in length. The head is dog-like, with a pointed muzzle and high, pointed ears. The winter coats of male adults develop reddish to an almost deep russet red color. Females tend to be less richly colored.

Black-backs have a striking similarity to domestic dogs. Their (dark brown) pups are born helpless, nurtured by their mother's milk and raised with the help of family members. The way they move, lift their legs, raise their hackles, scratch, bury excess food and roll in something rotten, is pure pooch. They also display a remarkable array of social skills such as tail wagging, ritualized submission and dominant behavior, and their senses are well developed. In fact the dark, white-flecked saddle, the black-tipped tail and the large, pointed ears could lead it to be mistaken for a small Alsatian on the loose._

The Color of the Day is Blue Bell (Crayola Crayon Color),

The Hiver of the Day is Malcolm,

and the Saying of the Day is _..."One thing vampire children have to be taught early on is, don't run with a wooden stake."  _ 



Tomorrow's Hiver of the Day is Janiru*





*And the Hiver of the Day Committee attests to that selection having absolutely nothing to do with her being the daughter of Silvermoon & Kriskrafts.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 13, 2004)

Have just done another update to my Sotry Hour, this one really long and very roleplaying heavy!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 13, 2004)

So Carny; when do we get to see Steam and Steel, and what's the expected asking price?


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 13, 2004)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> So Carny; when do we get to see Steam and Steel, and what's the expected asking price?




The best I can offer is 'soon', because I'm waiting as much as anyone else on Hellhound to get it done and out. Dunno what the price will be, but it's unlikely to be very expensive, being a pdf...


----------



## ASH (Jan 13, 2004)

I am going to make an official announcment... I will be leaving the hive for a short vacation... I will be back in just over a week... I will miss you a

ash


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 13, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I am going to make an official announcment... I will be leaving the hive for a short vacation... I will be back in just over a week... I will miss you a
> 
> ash



 Aww; you'll be missed, Ash.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 13, 2004)

Bye Ash! Seeya back soon!

I'm about to begin Chapter 2 of my online campaign, as the party pitch into the dark depths of the arcanist's tower to face a horrifying array of foes I have created to face off with 'em. Ooh, I'm going to have fun with the battles ahead


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 13, 2004)

face off eh..??

ya know there's a monster in CC2 I believe (could be 1) that will literally remove the face of its opponent if given the chance; smooth as an egg it leaves ya.

Foreshadowing o'Great Carnifex?  

Enjoy yer vacation Ash! *waves*


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 13, 2004)

Malcolm said:
			
		

> face off eh..??
> 
> ya know there's a monster in CC2 I believe (could be 1) that will literally remove the face of its opponent if given the chance; smooth as an egg it leaves ya.
> 
> ...




They'd be lucky to meet such a beast  There's nastier stuff down there than that


----------



## Tallok (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Hive! Anyone here?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm here.
ASH have a great vacation. *Waves*


----------



## the Jester (Jan 14, 2004)

Howdy folks, how are we tonight?


----------



## Tallok (Jan 14, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Howdy folks, how are we tonight?



 we are ok, but busy (and pissed off), how are you?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 14, 2004)

Today's list is from Janiru, today's Hiver of the Day:

cheese: Extra Sharp Cheddar
color: Pink
animal: Tiger Cat
saying: "Play it by Ear"


Tomorrow's Hiver is Nagoragama


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 14, 2004)

*strafes the thread*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *strafes the thread*



 You SHOT me! You SHOT me in the ARM!


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 14, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> You SHOT me! You SHOT me in the ARM!




Don't worry, the bullets are only made out of marshmallow.

Hot and toasty marshmallow, admittedly, but still considerably fluffier than lead slugs.

I could always use kittens for maximum fluffiness, admittedly, but I've only got 8 inch kitten shells and they're too large for the strafing gun.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2004)

no, marshmallows are okay.  sides, kittens have pointy bits and usually lead with them.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, I have just posted two more updates to my story hour. Go forth, Hiveminders, and read them, I command thee!

Well, I don't command, I just exhort thee. Well, not even that really. I politely ask thee! Um, please!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 14, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Well, I don't command, I just exhort thee. Well, not even that really. I politely ask thee! Um, please!





Plushy-thulhu: "Fear Me!  Umm... please?  I'll be your friend."


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 15, 2004)

My goodness, where's everyone gone?


----------



## Tallok (Jan 16, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> My goodness, where's everyone gone?



 I know, noone posts here when I'm online, and I'm online for a good 4-6 hours a day, sometimes more, very rarely less


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 16, 2004)

And yet here I am, right now.  ^_^

I've been having trouble with EnWorld tonight, I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Tallok (Jan 16, 2004)

well then, hello, how're you?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 16, 2004)

Not bad.  Much better than Ao at the moment.  He went to his parents to help with the bunnies.  Which means lots of time outside trying to get the bunnies in where it's warmer.

Yourself?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 16, 2004)

Selections from Nagoragama, today's Hiver of the Day:

Well, seeing as I am the Hiver of the day, I shall name the Cheese, Animal, Color and Saying of the Day. 

Cheese: Gouda. It's the best. 

Animal: Octopus. They're very intelligent and interesting sea creatures. Also, I like to say the word octopus. Octopus Octopus Octopus Octopus Octopus Octopus Octopus... 

... 

...octopus. 

Color: Red. It's my favorite. 

Saying: My motto, "Why do things the easy way when you could do them the hard way?" 

Thanks for making me the Hiver of the day! 

Also, octopus.


----------



## Tallok (Jan 16, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Not bad.  Much better than Ao at the moment.  He went to his parents to help with the bunnies.  Which means lots of time outside trying to get the bunnies in where it's warmer.
> 
> Yourself?



 I'm great right now, I don't have school tomorrow, so I'm able to just sort of read and sit on the computer


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 16, 2004)

Ugh, I do NOT want to go out there this morning.  I'm jealous Tallok.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 16, 2004)

Yick. wasn't that bad this morning, but wasn't fun coming in to work.

It took us 5 hours to move the last 19 rabbits inside.  Didn't feel that cold, actually.  I bundled up good.  I was sweating in the basement, though.  Disassembilng frozen stacks for transport isn't fun.  And, I ended up disassembling two more stacks then I needed to, just because we were tired.

I didn't get home til midnight.  Thankfully, i didn't have to be in here this morning til 9.

Damn I'm tired.

Anyone else around?


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Anyone else around?




I'm not


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 16, 2004)

Nor me


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 16, 2004)

*Invisibility Purge*

HA! You haven't gone to lunch yet!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 16, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> *Invisibility Purge*
> 
> HA! You haven't gone to lunch yet!





Lunch? That's excately 6 hours ago, so yeah I have.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 16, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Lunch? That's excately 6 hours ago, so yeah I have.



 okay. dinner to you, lunch to guedo


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ha! I'm home today. And I already a brunch!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 16, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Ha! I'm home today. And I already a brunch!



 bastard.  I've gotta work for another 4 & 1/2 hours.

All I wanna do is sleep, though.


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 16, 2004)

same here Ao.
4.5 hrs of work.

little sleep last night. Up to late deciding if Dissapate Energy is a decent feat for my Jedi in Living Force or if I'll ever make the 52 Fort save for when the raging, force buffed, 12th lvl Dark Jedi Wookie gaurdian crits me. thats average dmg.   
trans = i can't. not even with a Force pt.   
ahh well. all the LF jedi have to die one day anyway, guess I'll make my debut as performance art - Lightsaber crafted...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 16, 2004)

Woohoo! someone else to chat Star Wars with.

Probably won't survive cause of Dissapate Energy for that situation, but it seems to be a very useful feat vs blasters.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 16, 2004)

I haven't actually played Star Wars d20, but have familiarized myself with the revised book and am hoping to start runing a campaign soon, though I need a group for it first.  The regular players around in my groups aren't that interested.

I haven't done RPGA games in... hmmm at least a year, year and a half.  Played Living Greyhawk for a while.  Wasn't a con-goer, so the most I heard of Living Force was that it existed.


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 16, 2004)

Well I've played LF off and on, mainly just for the social aspect of it and the "I'm a Jedi!" fantasy.   

I like the Revised system. Overall I like the system, its very fitting. There are, of course, discrepancies in the Movies vs. the Game; but the main thing is to have fun. SWRPG is a very "DM+Players+rules = Fun/role-playing" stressor; though most game systems are like that, this book makes very large emphasises<?> on it.

I think you're correct, though my example was a bit extreme. LF hasn't thrown anyone that nasty at us yet, but since the current campaign ends in under 2 years we're expecting the craziest worst (in a fun way).   
Personally I'm hoping to go 10 rnds with the BigV. After 10rnds our buffs will wear off so the combat would take an interesting turn.   

oh, vs. blasters = Jedi's use Deflect Defense (if they want to just avoid it) or Deflect Attack (if they want to change its course).  After 6th lvl most folks don't shoot Jedi's anymore.

if you've thought about buying it, I recommend it. Though I'm sure that there are others in Hive who have played it far more than I (LF tends to turn into 4hrs of hurry since thats the mod length time) in their home games.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 16, 2004)

*swoops on the thread*

Meep!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 16, 2004)

I would think that, even using Deflect Defense and Deflect attack, their defense scores can only get so high.  Blaster shots are bound to hit you on occasion.  and, the highest likely damage on a blaster is 19 points.  Sure, a DC 29 save is pretty high, but average damage is only 10.5.  A DC 20 save isn't as hard, especially for a jedi.

I just had never considered using Dissipate against a lightsaber, but it is energy damage... isn't it?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 16, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *swoops on the thread*
> 
> Meep!



Hi Fex.  how's things?


----------



## ASH (Jan 16, 2004)

Hello Hive... hows everyone doing today..? I am pretty okay.. I will not say great as its been a pretty crappy day. The kids are stressful and sometimes you just want to smack all of your family in the face for being stupid. But beyond mild frusteration, it should get better. 

See you all later!
ash


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm alright, Overkitty. Just mooching around; am heading back up to university for the new term tomorrow.

And I won Enkwell's open call submission competition, so I get free rpg stuff. Free books are always good


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 16, 2004)

Free stuff is always good.

I'm watching the clock to get out of here tonight.  A nap before the game tonight just isn't going to happen, so I'm going to have to put my caffeine candy in with my other gaming stuff tonight.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 16, 2004)

This stinks.  I got a promotion and pay raise at work today.

Seriously, it stinks.  It's to a job that I did not want that will mean a lot more work for very little more money and will probably also interfere with my schooling and set me back a semester.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 17, 2004)

Today's Hiver of the Day, Wonkamania, did not submit a list but we have the following offered up by a Hiver of a few days ago, Malcolm:

being an erstwhile and umm.. nutz whats that word again, Oh yeah "Eccentric!", Elvin wiz-o I couldn't wait anymore.. near to bursting.. 

I humbly offer: Animal – humanity. With over 76,700,000 site hits in Google, humans are bound to be doing something interesting! 

Cheese - Tallarn! Slightly crisp at times, but always tasty in a filling sense, Tallarn is a cheese for all occasion! Light-bodied and a tad fruity, but not so that its overwhelming, this cheese both embraces the warm flavors of a meal and accepts without scorn the sharper tastes that accompany most wines. With its bold character and engaging manner, Tallarn is a cheese you’ll soon not forget! Try a slice of Tallarn from the Hivemind today, we’re sure you’ll come back for more! 

Color – Periwinkle. http://allpoetry.com/Poem/421643 

Saying for the day: - "What are you possibly going to do with a BA in CS and a minor in History?"


----------



## Tallok (Jan 17, 2004)

hello hive, anyone here?


----------



## the Jester (Jan 17, 2004)

Why, hello again Tallok!

 

I'm only around long enough to shut my browser down for some serious NWN Shadows of Undrentide action...

Seeya later, take care!


----------



## megamania (Jan 17, 2004)

'allo Hive.  Been ages since I was here.  What is up?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 17, 2004)

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo Hive.  Been ages since I was here.  What is up?




It has been hasn't it? How about an update on what you've been up to lately?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 17, 2004)

Today's rather creative selections are from YIP, today's Hiver of the Day, the entry as follows:

"It all comes as such a shock! I'd like to thank the academy, and my parents and...  

I've got to admit I wouldn't have thought a low level poster such as myself would have made it to the heady heights of Hiver of the Day so quickly! 

If so I'd like to nominate Camembert for the cheese (although any cheese is worthy of honour really). 

Aardvark for the animal of they day.. nah hell, make it the minature dachund, Kyhnal would be so disappointed if it wasn't! 

Colour, how about pink. Add some brightness. 

Saying... "Fly! Fly my pretties" 

Tying them all together.. well, I guess it could go something along the lines of "Fly! Fly my pretties" screamed the maniacal overlord as he sent forth his elite wing of flying pink minature dachunds on their weekly hunt for pristine camembert cheese. 

This is of course a fiction. The little buggers never bring the cheese back when they find it. They tend to hover 8 feet up so you just can't reach them and devour it in front of you. Hard to get good minions..."


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 17, 2004)

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo Hive.  Been ages since I was here.  What is up?



What's up?  Well, the Hiver of the Day Selection Committee was trying to decide who to make tomorrow's Hiver.   Your post almost inspired us to pick you.  We then notice that you've never made a post over on the www.randomlingshouse.com board, which is a requirement to being selected.  We'll wait until later today to make our selection........

And on a related subject, short or silly biographies are requested for the following (in chronological order) for the "Hiver Hall of Fame"! If you see your name on the list go ahead and post something to the "Meet the Hivemind" thread over on Randomling's House in the "Third Circle of the Hivemind" forum (otherwise we will be forced to make up something instead)  

Steve Jung (Tuesday 11/25/03) 
Angcuru (Wednesday 11/26/03) 
Orchid Blossom (Thursday, 12/04/03) 
Guedo79 (Friday, 12/05/03) 
Envel (Sunday, 12/07/03) 
johnselmek (Wednesday, 12/10/03) 
ARRRRR (Sunday, 12/21/03) 
Bulak (Friday, 12/26/03) 
Emericol - (Tuesday, 12/30/03) 
Queenie122 – (Wednesday, 12/31/03) 
LrdApoc – (Thursday, 1/01/04) 
Outlawed - (Friday, 1/02/04) 
Zoskia - (Sunday, 1/04/04) 
OutlawedBro - (Monday, 1/05/04) 
Archangel - (Tuesday, 1/06/04) 
Tarrasque Wrangler (Thursday, 1/08/04) 
Drew - (Friday, 1/09/04) 
dave_o (Saturday, 1/10/04) 
Pendragon (Monday, 1/12/04) 
Malcolm (Tuesday, 1/13/04) 
Nagoragama (Thursday, 1/15/03) 
Wonkamania (Friday, 1/16/03) 
Yip (Saturday, 1/17/03)


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 17, 2004)

Fear my deadly powers of... er... nothing...

Damn.

Anyway, in other news, I am back at university, indicating a continuation in my d20 Warhammer game, painting my Warmachine miniatures and working on my dissertation


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 17, 2004)

Morning Hive.  Or is it the afternoon already?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 18, 2004)

Today's list:

The cheese of the day is holy cow,
The color of the day is red and blue stripes,
The animal of the day is the peglegged cat,
The Hiver of the Day is Piratecat*,
and the Saying of the Day is "A cat that good you can't eat all at once."




*Yeah, I know, he doesn't have an official activity over on the Randomling's House board, but he has lurked there from time to time and does participate here.


----------



## Kilmore (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi.  I'm alive.  Spread the word.  No connection of my own yet, but when it happens, I'll make up for lost time.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 19, 2004)

All good things come to an end (we maxed out on the Hiver of the Day thread on the other board, which we took as a sign to stop).   

Therefore, this will be the *final installment * of the daily List.   Watch this space though (or rather, on the next Hivemind thread) as something both similar and different will soon take it's place.   On behalf of the Hiver of the Day Committee Selection Committee we would thank you all for your support.  The last list:

The Cheese of the day is Extra Super Sharp Cheddar Cheese, 
The Color of the day is Violet, 
The Animal of the day is the the Finn Sheep,
The Hiver of the Day is AquarianTaboo,
and the Saying of the Day is "Too Infinity and Beyond."


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 20, 2004)

Awww, and I was learning so much about cheese.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 20, 2004)

Just posted up another update to my SH  It's significant though, since it's likely to be the last one I add to that thread - I'll probably be starting a new one fairly soon now! 

So go, read the historic last update to the current SH!


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 20, 2004)

My bio is up at randomlingshouse, SM.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 20, 2004)

morning Hive.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 20, 2004)

I've put my bio in the Meet the Hivemind thead over at Randomling's.  Not the most thrilling probably, but there it is.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 21, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I've put my bio in the Meet the Hivemind thead.



And on that note we reach our magic number of 400 posts.   Moderators, please close this thread.  Thanks a bunch!


----------

